# CQHAM.RU

## Umnik

,    !      80-100                  .         .
         ,      -      hamradio!

----------


## Umnik

(.  )  !

     ...
    :    TXRX 50 ,  50 ,      .         150 ,      50- -?                ,          !
       ,          .

----------

_vrn

----------


## Umnik

.             .  ""                ! , ,  ,    ...
               ,     .     .                  .  : " ,   !"  73!

----------


## RV9CGZ

''''       2   ''-''     ''-.''

                        .  

                    .

,     2          ()  300     
    50                
1:6   


1:9  (                  -
..            )

             ,              ..  :Smile:  




                      .   
                  .

              .




73

----------


## RV3SET

.  . 1:1,4:1... 100.

----------


## YL3GP



----------

R2AEA

----------


## Jaroslav

look at / posmotrite

http://ok1cjb.nagano.cz/www/?za%F8%E...udov%E9_baluny

i vsju stranicu tam mnogo interesnogo

v rode mozno primenat kolca iz blokov pitania  kompjutera
proverjal -  rabotajut lucse na dvuch kolcach 1 : 4


73 de OM6SK
Jaro 8)   :!:

----------


## UA6LGO

.   balun 1:4 (300  75 ).  2.5...40 ,     1.5,          -  1.1.    30-32  -     1.7 .    200  50 ,    .

----------

UA7C

----------


## 179

.      400.

----------


## UA6LGO

:Smile:  
   .  __32 ,   0.9.     ,   .          1600-1800 pF    .  , , 19.     160 ,   30-32 .       -    .     -     ,   __3  . .. ,    ,       . ,          __520 . ,   .    -  ,      .    .

----------


## RV3SET

.   1.8-30

----------


## jonni

> !
> 
>    ,        .       :


 ,    .   o     ?

----------

897

----------


## RA0WCY

Jonni:

     Word.

----------


## RV3SET

,-   50 . - 1:1.  28--1,5.

----------


## UA6LGO

-        .   "-103".

----------

897

----------


## YL3GP

,     .    .      .

----------


## RA9JM

[/quote] ,    .   o     ?[/quote]
   ?    : Word.

----------


## UA6LGO

> UA6LGO
>         200  50 .


   ,   .   -   .

----------

> ,  -   ?


 .  .  .     .     -. ,   ,  ,  ,    ,        .      .    .....   :Laughing:  .

P.S.               -,     "".     http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?t...ighlight=RZ3DK     27.10.2006.    .   :wink:

----------


## R0SBD

-            ,    ?     .    ,            ?
    ,  ,    , ..   .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> -            ,    ?     **.


    UA6LGO    -     .
   ,          ,    ().

       ,       .

      ,     ( )       . .

1.  , .     ,    ,             , .. .
** .
        ,        ,       .

2.                  .         UA6LGO.       (   -  )         .
      ,      ,            =1  .




> ,            ?


 .        ,     .   ,   ,    .




> ,  ,    , ..   .


 .     .  .

  .

      ,    UA6LGO,       .               .

      . ,   ,         ,    .

4.       ( )    , ,          ,            1  .       .      .

      . ,   ,        ,       ,   ** .  :

5.      1     .   (  )      (),        1  (  ),    .

   ,  ,  ,    -       .
     =1,   ,    .
       .

  .

     ,    ,    UA6LGO,          .  :

6.      50 .      50 . (  75 ,    75).

 Z    .  200 + Jx . ( 300 + jx ,  75  ).
   .
 (     Z),  .   ,  jx  .
  ,     Z    200,   200+   jx .

         ,       ,    ,     ,         .

     ,    10,     .    ,   (  ).

73! , 8.

----------


## R0SBD

:  (     Z),  .   ,  jx  . 
  ,     Z    200,   200+   jx . 


      .     : - ----.    200+jx     -,     jx     .  ,      ...        ,         ...

----------


## UA6LGO

!        ,     ,   ,       .    -    - ,   -  . -    , - ,  -  --.   ,           ,   . -    ,     ,             ,         1:4, .. 75  300 . ,        ,    .  ,  ?  -    ,    ()   -   ,     .     ,    EX8A  .

----------

!
   .  .  ,    (  - ). ,   1,5 - !
 ,     ,    .
 ,      ,  .
  4     .

----------


## RV9CX

> .


,     - , ,   .     ,  *Set-up*    .



> -    ,


     -   ,         -    1  4 .   ?

----------

> ,     ,    .
> 
> 
>  , -


ب!  :Smile:  
  40  1,33.  30-      .     .
,  .     .     30... ...  :Smile:  
 .  - UA9CCL.

----------


## RV9CX

> ?  .


http://forum.qrz.ru/post209837-96.html
    ,    .               (      ),    3 ,   22.5  (  5).

  2000-,    )))  :   RUN CW,        . , ,   - ,    :Laughing:    2 .   . ,    - ,        !!!!    RZ3DK    RA9QCE   !

----------

897

----------


## RV9CX

*RX3AAA*, .  ,  6        .   )

----------


## UN8FR

- subj 1:2.25 .   pls!  :Smile: 
   100,   - 50.
  3-15.
     :(     3.
   : 14x5x28.    ?  10  ,  ...
  : 19x10x28.    :(
?
    ...    100  :Smile:

----------

> - .

----------

> 8  125*80*11  350...400.     ??????????


  2  ( 4  ).  4( 2 )  :Super:

----------

-330   .     1258011  400  17  20.752  ,    200    .  .
     13        .  10.5 =1,  26 =2.
         1:1 ???

----------


## ua4dt

!
  ,       ?
http://www.ant-depot.com/img/bu3.jpg  2-3 .



UA4CDT,

----------

> ?


99%  -   ,  ""  .     :Laughing:

----------


## UN8FR

*RA1QGK*,         ...

----------


## UN8FR

balun  ,    .

----------


## UN8FR

-    .

----------


## ua4dt

,    
     ?

UA4CDT,

----------


## ew1mm Gary

BALUN        .

 BALUN   2- :
1) BAL - balanced 
2) UN - unbalanced
 ,       .
*
  (  -  )  ,        /  ( . balun  balanced-unbalanced).*
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...BB%D1%83%D0%BD

_A balun, pronounced /ˈbl.ʌn/ ("bal-un"), is a type of electrical transformer that can convert electrical signals that are balanced about ground to signals that are unbalanced and vice versa. They are often used to change impedance.

Baluns can take many forms and their presence is not always obvious. They always involve some form of electromagnetic coupling._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balun

73!
EW1MM.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

To:RV9CX
, , .

 :
*A Balun is a device which converts balanced impedance to unbalanced and vice versa. In addition, baluns can also provide impedance transformation, hence the name Balun Transformers.*
:
http://www.minicircuits.com/pages/Ba...cationNote.htm

----------


## ua4dt

,          ,          .     .  5-6    .
   "" .JPG (6,59 kb)  ,   , .
UA4CDT, .

----------


## RV9CX

> ,           ,    .    .


,        :Very Happy:  



> .


""   -.  ,                          , , ,        ,       .    ,   ,     .         . -  -   ...    ?  -       ,      ,   -     -  ,       . ,           .



> ,


  .      . ,           ,  )

----------

> , , ,        ,       .    ,   ,     .


,   . ..        . ,        .      ,  "   "   .          :wink: .       :Laughing: 
 ,   , **   .

----------

""      :Crying or Very sad: 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=245462#245462
     . 
,  ""   :Embarassed:   .

----------


## RV9CX

> !


-,    ,  ,**, .

----------


## RV9CX

> .


,     !!!   ,  ",  -  ,    160  40   " -       :Laughing:       ))   , IMHO.       ,   ""  "balun", ,   ,          ,          ((

----------


## DL1BA

current balun,    . 
           "" 
,       ,     
   ,     .

----------


## Amw

> BALUN ()  ,  ,    -    ,            -      .     , ,      ""  , ..    "0".
>    ,        -  ,     BALUN   ,          , ..          ,    BALUN. 
> 
>     - ,         ,    .


    ,    ,      .    ,     ,  ,     . ..        . ..     .

----------


## Amw

> ... ,   BALUN         -  !!    - .


   " "  ,      (  )   , ..   ,  BALUN  .



> ...  ,              ,  ...


   ...   :Very Happy:       ?

----------


## Set-up

> ,


,  , ..      .

----------


## RV9CX

> ..      .

----------


## RV9CX

> , ..


-,   . -,    ,       -    .




> ...       ?





> ...    ,      Alexis     .
>     ?     ,      .


      -         :Wink:

----------


## RA3AKF

> Amw
> 
>   , ..   
> 
> 
> -,   . -,    ...


    ? 
, , ...    ... :wink:  



> -    .


   -   ,    :Super:  
,   ?    ,    ! 
   :wink: 
        ,  
  ,        , 
     ,    ?



> . ,     ,   -       1:1       .


..        ? 
 ,     ?  :Crazy:

----------


## DL1BA

,    ,     ,       .    ,        .     ,  , ,   .     ,     ,        .     ,     ,     .      ,   .

----------


## ua9jec

?
http://www.cqham.ru/balun4.htm

----------



----------

1:1   400  125   ,  10  .      2     1 .  ???      .   330.

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## DX_man

> 1:1   400  125   ,  10  .      2     1 .  ???      .   330.


http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...ghlight=#17304

http://www.rl3bm.ru/projects/15/yagi...azon-20-i-15-m

----------


## RV9CX

CQWW   -  ..



> To: RV9CX


     (         WW),    .   ,      ,   .  )) ,   ,  RU9HA      - ,             , -  ,    :
        BALUN 1:1,  -        !!    ?   1:1    -     ,     .   !    ,      .     ,         1:1 (BALUN -   ,       ,    )  .            BALUN! , ,    ""   :       RK3ZK?

 - -     .  - :     -   ,       . ,   "", ""  . -      20,  ,   , ,  , .   -   BALUN      ,   ""    .         ...

       (   ,    ), ,        ,           )

----------


## RV9CX

> ,  ,      . 
>    , 
>    -    .


,  ,  BALUN   ,        ,        -      BALUN.

  :           . ..                  .          !   -    :Wink: 

    -   ,      BALUN   :Crazy:    ,    ,     -       ( ).    ,  ,       - BALUN,     )))

    -    ,  ,     ,    Alexis         (,    )   :Super:  

    -   ..

----------


## DX_man

> ,  ,  BALUN   ,        ,        -      BALUN.


,    "",     ,  .




> :           . ..                  .          !   -


      " " ?
-   ....  :Laughing:  




> -   ,      BALUN     ,    ,     -       ( ).    ,  ,       - BALUN,     )))


   ""  .




> -    ,  ,     ,    Alexis         (,    )  
> 
>     -   ..


    .

----------


## ua4wi

.

... :

...           +   .
...        ,     .

...                ?
...      -  ...     .

...  ,      ...          (     )

----------

> .


, -,   ()   .       .
, -,     ,    .   7-10 .
   -,    ,    4..5  ,  1/4       -.      .
http://www.cqham.ru/rb/rb6.html     .

----------


## DL1BA

-   .      1:1 .             ,     .        60    .        ?
     4-    1    50?     ,    ,      .       ,  .    100  -     10.   .

----------


## DL1BA

> ,    ,    : "    "   
>      ?


,       ,         ,       0,1  1    .

----------

Victor

----------


## Vytas

50  ,  200  .    ,             . ,    .    **    1 ,    3   ,     .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

?       ,     ,    (017jpg) .  (017jpg)  ,.  ...  /. ,        ,     .( .   ).  .. .  (  )    ...  MFJ!!!!  ,      .... ,.. 4 (  .)  1:1  1:4 .

----------


## Vytas

> ?


    ,  .   ,  .     ,     .      .  1:1    .

----------


## UA3RRT

!
To UA4WI: ,           - ,  ?
73!

----------


## DL1BA

,    .      .    ,    ,  ,  , ,  .

----------


## Vytas

> .


 .

----------

!!!
 6    125   . 5   .  14  1.25 
      -330   2 .,        .
 ???   9600.   .

----------

.   ???

----------


## DL1BA

,  .    ,       
   ,        .        1:4.     ,     (. ).         4.        ,     .      1:4    .

----------


## DL1BA

:

----------


## DL1BA

,   200.

----------


## RV9CX

> -330   2 .,


   -   .

----------

> .


     2000     (   ).
, WB - !       .   - . 
  -   ,  -     . 
   -   (  ),   -   ( ).       .        . ,   -   .

  .         ,      :Laughing: 
P.S. ,     W2  W3   ,   .
 ,   ,  MiniYES       .  -  .

----------


## yuku

> . ,  .
>  WD  ""  ,       -!!
>  ( !).


  :Crazy:   "  2" ..., !       , ,         :Smile:  ...   ,        .. 8O

----------


## Vytas

> P.S. ,     W2  W3   ,   .


,    ...   :Smile:  


> W  ""  ,       -!!


 ,  ... 
  ,       W2/W3,    ?  -  .

----------


## Vytas

> ,     ...


       3 .

----------


## Vytas

> , .        2  ...


   ,    .

----------


## Vytas

> -     .    ...


    ,   ,       ,    ...          ,   .    .
,        .

----------

, ,   ,  EWB -  (     )   .   "",  *       ()* . ,    ?  :Crazy:  ?
  ( )        .

,      , .   .     .   .
 ,  .  ,  .     . ,  -      .       .

 :Rolling Eyes:   8O   :Rolling Eyes:

----------

, ,   ,  EWB -  (     )   .   "",  *       ()* . ,    ?  :Crazy:  ?
  ( )        .

,      , .   .     .   .
 ,  .  ,  .     . ,  -      .       .

 :Rolling Eyes:   8O   :Rolling Eyes: 

 ,    . , ,      ,  .  .        .

----------


## Vytas

> , , .     .       . , ,  .   ,     .  - 5 .


 ,   ...   :Very Happy:  
  ,    ?       , ..  .
  ,   . ,     , ..     ,        .
 ,         .  , ,      ...


> ** .        ** .   .  .   .


  ,           ,   ...
 ,    EWB  ,        .     .

----------

> ,     , ..     ,        .


     . EWB       .




> ,    EWB  ,        .


    .


> ,   1.7   . + , -  .


     .         ,    .

     -   ....
       EWB.     !!!?!!
 .          :Crazy: 
, ,   ""    :Laughing: .     .     .      .

----------

> ,     .


. EWB   .    .       ,       (),   . 



> (EWB) ?


   -.     ,      "  ". "      -".
     .   -.        ,  .   , EWB  "".  .... ", , .  " () 12 .   .

----------

.4

----------

18     .   0.22  11.
     .

----------

.    ,     ???  . 
  .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 85     2-  ,   :  - - -     UA6LGO - 2- .
>    ,  -         ?


 ,      ,   ,        ..
   ,     ,       ,   ..      160    ..

**    ,   Z-mach, ,           :Laughing:

----------


## RZ3DOH

> :
> 1.           (  ).
> 2.    (    , ..    ,          )   ,     180    .


            (     ),               80,     .
 ,  ,      ,           :Super:  

  :
             10  ,    ,     ,  , .   ,      .

----------


## RZ3DOH

,     ,     :
,   85,    ,    100 :
1.  1\4     ,  50   ,     ,  .  , ,  ..    ,    .
2.    ,       -75,     +-,           ,      .
3.  ,      Z-match,      ,   18 !!!


    ,     , ??,   ,  ,        -,   ,     ,    . 
          ,        .
     200,    ..            -  .
     ,    .,     Z-match        ..    ..

----------


## US4LS

RZ3DOH

     ,   EW1MM  ,             :Sad:  
   Z-match,  , 
  3-  -   12-495 , ? 

       1\4       .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> .  . 1:1,4:1... 100.


  4  ....    10.   (.1:4).     .

----------


## RZ3DOH

*EW1SW*

   ,      ,   ,    ,            ,        .
        ..   .   ..

   (     )  50  ( ),    ,   ,   ?    50,      ?         .   -   20  ,        ,    ...
   212\495           100 ,   200  .   ,  ,     ,       ..[/b]

----------


## EW1SW

To  *RZ3DOH* :  

   . -    ,  ,         .   ,   .

         .   ,         ,          , -       .   ,     ,    .  ""       (   - ), ,   ,   ,    .
     ,         150 (    ?)  2700    .    ,         ,         .

73!

----------


## Vytas

> ,          ** ,      ,         ...[/b]


  -  ,           .        .   ,         .

----------


## EW1SW

To  *RZ3DOH* :

-  ,  .    . ,  ...
   "" - No comment !
  .  .  (,  -311).     ,  ,         .

 !
73!

----------


## ua4wi

.




> ,  ,         ,       ?



....       ?
....      ,             .
...   " "             TV.

----------


## US4LS

To UA4WI

, , ,   ... 
 :Smile: 
      ,       ( 100 ),   1-2 .    .

To RZ3DOH 

, ,  , 
   Z-match-  :Smile: 

  -    ,  45   , 2     ,    7-8      .    -        ,   W3DZZ  -   ,    , W3DZZ      ,    :( 
     ,        .
  80  40,  20   .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> US4LS    Z-match  S-match/ http://www.xs4all.nl/~pa0fri/ATU/Smatch/smatch.htm


    ,  ,   ???

     -  ,     ...         ,    ,    ..
        ,     ...

----------


## UY3IG

-   :    .   .        75  .   - -   (Z-match) .   100        .      600  Z-match     .   Z-match    .   ,     .       (L+C)         75          .  -   ( )

----------


## US4LS

> ,      ,   ,        ..
>    ,     ,       ,   ..      160    ..


,   ...
   ,   - ,   ,    ,   .    -  1/3  .  :Sad:  
      ,       .      .

P.S.  ,     .  Z-match.

----------


## US4LS

, !
     -            ,      10,    .
          -  ,          :Sad:

----------


## US4LS

- ,  UA6LGO

----------

( )    (1:4 . ).        -     c  .    MFJ - 269     .       1,8 LDG Z11PRO.
        ATU  (!)  .
(     ).

----------


## US4LS

> US4LS
> 
>  - ,  UA6LGO   
> 
> 
>   ,  - ,     -  . 
>      -  . Pse


     1\4  ,    ,  ,    - ,     30 ,   ,     .

    1 .     :Very Happy:

----------


## US4LS

,     ,  70 - 80 ,    ,    .    1/4.
     -  2           100 ,     .    80  40.
        1.8  21   .    .
            . -     .               ,                 .
  Z -   ,              .
        (  /) -      .

----------


## US4LS

-       1  1.8   1,8 - 21 . 
   4    50 0 .

----------


## RV9CX

> 


    4  ( 2  )  2000,    ,  -  ..

----------


## US4LS

> ". ."    --200.


,     ? 
     ?

----------


## ua5aa

...       !?           .      300 .     "" 400 -  ...
       . 400..600      ... 30...100   ,  ""    ....
      .  ,    ,   (  ..)... ,    .

----------

> ,


,       ( , , , )    (   -   ,  160 ),   ,   - ,  .           (  ),         (, ,  ),  -     (   ) -   ,         .
          ,   . 
      -      ,        -      - .

----------

.
    25      20,9  23.         (      -   ,   ,   - ,   )       , ..   . 
 26        1,9   1.         220        .   U - RG-58  50  ,   . ,    ,               .        (,  )    ATU.   : FD4 41                    5-  ,          8,    21,2 18     ""       4-     ,           RG-58 -  3 .    RG-58           -   -   .       -     .
       .      : 3,6 - 1:4,  7 - 1:1,
  10,1 - 1:4,  14 - 1:1,   18  28 - 1:4

----------


## UA1CAK

.

----------

.
    1  -50  10        .   3,6; 7; 14-21; 28 - ,  10,1  24 - .      .    : 1:1  10,1 - 24,9; 1:4 -  3,6; 7  28.
      MFJ : 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...=asc&&start=75
         ,      ,          . 
         Johnson Viking Match Box ( - ).
     (   )   .

----------

> !
>      R5/R7    -      ""    ...
>               .. 
>       R5          .  -    RG-142.
>  -   -  ,   ,  1:4 UNNUN.
>     ,      ...
>        :
> -     40  100 .   ?          ?
> -          ?
> ...


     50:113 .   1.
   43  -  .
   .  .  ,  2  3 .
  100    (  ""   ).
      ,   , ..  .  40   .

----------

, .     .

----------


## lz1kz

- 1988,      - 4kW   :Crazy:  

   !

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------

> ..40


  :Very Happy:  .    .     ,     ,   ,   -...  :Sad:  .   -   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  .
         DG0SA ( http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=33262 )   - ,       :         "SOUND STREAM L2T-2S OFC LOW NOISE MICROPHON CABLE" - 5   , "",   .                 - 3,5 .        -       .      .   LDG Z11Pro      1,5 (  1,8  1,9  - 1,8     .       -           )  50  - FT-450 - ( 1,1)        ( 1:1  1:4)  .  3,5  -   1,3,   .  DG0SA      ,   .
      - 1   50      -     , , ,  .       -  , . -       :  :  . -     -  220 -  -   :Laughing:

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> 


???


> "SOUND STREAM L2T-2S OFC LOW NOISE MICROPHON CABLE" - 5


???  :Very Happy:

----------


## UA2FT

http://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=7840
     1:4

----------


## lado

, . ,     ().   .  900  (  , . FO0AAA)  .   75 , .. .. 12:1.  , .      1,5-18 .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> 


     .        " "   .

----------


## RV9CPK

,         -    .
MFJ-962d

----------


## RV9CPK

> , ,    ?


    -   -.

----------


## RV9CPK

> ,   .    ,   .


.

----------


## RV9CPK

to: EW!MM 
 -   962  969       ?

----------


## bubble gum

> -  962  969      ?


 969     1:4,   962   1:1

----------


## ew1mm Gary

,    !
    ATU (Antenna Tuning Unit)  MFJ,     .
       -     ,    .

MFJ  ,          .
     Versa Tuner II     -.

      -         .
     ,    -         .
           -.
   !
   ,       .   :Crying or Very sad:  

     -    ,   ,        MFJ .
, MFJ      ,     - ** , ..   .
 !

   ,    -   ,   .
.      , .

   ,   -      ?
1) 4:1 (12    )
2) 1:1 (12    )

  ,       ,         , W1FB, Doug Demaw 
  - 1:1,   . :
 - 3   (  !) 12   *N12 (AWG)* * 25,4* .
  .
   .
.  .
 -       *SPC*  .

  AWG    :
http://www.gaw.ru/html.cgi/txt/doc/marker/awg.htm
73!
EW1MM.

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,       ,         , W1FB, Doug Demaw 
>   - 1:1,   . :
>  - 3   (  !) 12   *N12 (AWG)* *2,54 .*
>   .
>    .
> .  .
>  -       *SPC*  .
> 
> 
> ...


    ??  2.54 ,  1 ??

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

. . 1:1     ""... .   .   /    .2... ...  ,     ,  ""    ,..  .   .1  ,   ,    . _(   . 7...7,2)   ,    .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> 


.      .,....   ,  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

1:1 -,        *5:1*.
  ,      ,  1,8 , 
       . 1:1   .
 ,  :
*1)* 0,54...2,5 ;
*2)* 2,5...15 ;
*3)* 6...30 .
,    .

*0,54...2,5*  *90* ,    - *18*!
*2,5...15 *  *60* ,   *10...12*.

 1:1 - (  3  - 12   N12 (AWG),   - *2.053*    25,4 ), 
* W1FB*  *6...30 .*

,     1,8...30    3 -!
  1:1 ,     , , 
        (  5:1  ).
 ,   ,        ** .
73!
EW1MM.
:
Radio Handbook, 33rd Edition, W6SAI, Bill Orr, 1986.

----------


## bubble gum

..   MFJ    1:1,     .
,   ,   , ,      1:4..       .   :Laughing:  
  - ,    1:4  ..  :Smile: 
   ,        ,  ""   ,        .
..  ..  :Smile:

----------


## bubble gum

> . 
>  962 -    rk4ci.


 :Smile:     . 
    -   ,    .
        -,    - -   ,               ,        ..           , ..            .      ,      ..  ,          ,     -    .      .    .    ,    ,           ,     .         .          ,        -   ,  ,  .
   . :Smile:        ,   ..    ,    .  :Smile:

----------


## bubble gum

> . 
>    ,       .


    .
      ,   ,         ,  .     ,         ,     .        .       ,            .    ,      .
,     ,             ,         .
,    ..

----------

-      ?

----------


## RV3LE

> -      ?


           ?:
  .        1

----------


## Set-up

> -     ,    ,      ,   .   ,     ,    ...,     .. *  ,      *


,     ?  :Smile: 

, 73!

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,     ? 
> 
> , 73!


  ,      ..
       ,         ()      ?  :Crazy:

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,    ,           .


   ?      ,  ,         ().     ,            ,     (  )    ,          .     ,     ,  ,         ,     .
 (   ,   ),     ,      ...

----------


## bubble gum

> - : 
>    ,         . 
> ,   , ..      ,      . 
>  ATU     .


 ... 
 ,  "  ",   " ,    " -   ?  :Smile: 



> (   Garry)   ,       ,       . 
>      .


 ..  - ..    ,  ..  :Smile:  
   -   ..  ,         ,    ** ,   **.. . . 17:



> -
> 
> , ,    ?
> 
> 
>  * -*   -.


 , ,     -..   :Laughing:  
   " "   ,         .       ,             ..     ,       .  -..
** - -    ..  :Smile: 
  , , .. 
      ,   - "" ?  :Smile:

----------


## Filin-2000

8O 



> - "" ?





> -.


 8O  8O  8O 
       -?

----------


## RV9CPK

> *: RV9CPK*
>  ,    ,         ?


    mfj-962   ,          mfj-962         -.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary
> 
> *: RV9CPK*
>  ,    ,         ?
> 
> 
>     mfj-962   ,          mfj-962         -.


  . 
     .
 ,  ,  ?
  ,    .
-  ,          200 .
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> !...        .


,     .
  ATU         ,      .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------

> ():
> 
> ,    ,           . 
> 
>    ?


        .  ,      .                  .          . ..     -      .
   , .
    (   ,      ) -  .
, ,   , ,     .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .
> 
> http://www.cqham.ru/zmatch1.htm
> 
> ,         .
> 73!.


  .
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=135
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...4fe312f317dab2
http://www.pa0fri.geerligs.com/
http://www.dc4jg.de/
http://www.dc4jg.de/html/pa0ll-koppler.html

----------


## RZ3DOH

!   ,      ?

----------


## RZ3DOH

FJ-259B    ,         100 ,   -,     1\10,           ,     ,     ,   ,   .       .  ,   .

----------

..  ...
,       .
,   .

----------

-     ""  .  ,          .     - .    .

----------

Vik1949,       . " "   ,             . ""    .

----------

.      (..     ).

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

*RZ3DOH*.

----------


## dvn

. 330 .  3000   UA6CL   33 . 84.  RK6AQ

----------


## Svladimir

, !
           .
 -        ,     ?
 -  2000 40258.
   100 .
http://ub0wad.narod.ru/jpg/k1.jpg
http://ub0wad.narod.ru/jpg/k2.jpg

----------


## HAZ

> BU-50.  ...  ...


,    ,    "" .    DIAMOND ...

----------


## rk3fw

> 15            1:1 ,      -25


  ,    .          .    ,   .

    :       ,             50  ( 50- ).           .     / .   ,   .     ,   ,         0.

----------


## oldoha

, -     ,       -                             -  ,        ,       ,     .

----------


## LY1SD

> MFJ-269    .      ,  .


 .  ,    269-,      ,    .  ,     . ,       .   ,   ,      ,  MFJ-  .       -.

----------


## oldoha

> 50-      25 .    ,    ,      50  (    )  2000.


     50  ,     ,  ?*

----------


## oldoha

> ,  ,   50    ""   .
> 
>    ,  40 %.    ,      ,     ,   .


       ?

*  5 ():*




> ?


http://www.cqham.ru/balun4.htm       ?

----------


## oldoha

> .
> 
>    ,   ..      ,   ,   .   ""       .
>      ,     1/1  1/4  (     ). 
>     1/1  ,    ,             .    10 %    ..


 50   -  -     -    -         .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> CQDL


 ,        :Super:

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 


   ,  ""     -. 



> ,


       ,       ,             .   .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ;-


        , ..   2 ,     1.1 ..  ,  ,   ,    1.3    ,    ..  ,     .

----------


## oldoha

> !
> 
>         ,-   ...


       1,5

----------


## Valery Gusarov

,   ?

----------


## oldoha

> ,   ?


     ,    !!!

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ?


 .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,   ?


,      ..    ,  168 ..



> ,      30 .  .


, ?   ...   .    / ?

----------


## rk3fw

> , ?   ...   .    / ?


   ,      ,     .   ,   .   ,    ,    .  ,     ,    .  ,   600.        .   .  .   - - .  . ,         .

*  35 ():*

          ,      .     -   .

,   ATU   pa0fri    -     .    .

----------


## oldoha

> .       .
> Google-:
> http://translate.google.ru/#en|ru|


    google

----------


## rk3fw

. ,     ,    ( .3-1).     ,     .  -        .

----------


## dtg

> . 
> ,     ,    ( .3-1).


, ,  "balun"       .
   . 
.  .
  .

 :
http://www.hamuniverse.com/balun.html
http://fermi.la.asu.edu/w9cf/articles/balun/
http://www.w8ji.com/core_selection.htm
http://www.bcdxc.org/balun_information.ht  m
http://www.w5dxp.com/notuner.htm
http://printfu.org/coaxial+balun
http://educationalradionet.  blogspot.com/2008/12/baluns-jim-k7wa-no-28.html
http://printfu.org/w2du+balun
http://printfu.org/antenna+balun
73!

----------


## RZ3DOH

> :


      ,    .
       ,       50  -  ,        .                ...      ""  ,    ,    ,     ,     ,          ..            100       ..

----------


## alexs_11

> 100       ..


.
7.05  -330 ,  100W   1 .  -
 ""  ,   .
    ?

----------


## alexs_11

-rz3doh-
. 
  , ,       "" (   2000).
  ,           100W.

  -  -330 -  ?

----------


## LY1SD

> ,         ,      ,  400,  25,  400     .


        .        4  13 ( ).   ,   .   13-  4.     ,             -   ,    5.   , . , ,   ,          .
---------------------
, 13-        -50-9-11,  RG-213,  ..  6       TV    .             .
--------------------
     ,        L,    20-30.      5 ,  L    -  .         .   ,    .     (), ..    .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## 3

*alexs_11*,  ,        --            ,      ! (  ,     ).
,    --             ,          .     --       ,  ,  ""     ,     ,       .
        ,     .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,            .


   : 



> -   ,


 ** -   ,    .    , ,   .       "".            "",    .   . .  -       - .     .          ,     .



> ,      !


        ,          .  -  ,       ,  ,          ,          .  ,   .   ,     ,    f.
--------------------------
   ,       (      ).

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,            .


  ,         ,    (  4 ),     .   ,          ::::

----------


## 3

> ,          .  -  ,       ,  ,          ,          .


 , ,  ,   ,     .
*alexs_11*      !   http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...1&d=1283326207       5/50  --        .

----------


## 3

*LY1SD*,  ,    :Embarassed:    "    1:2",  46  :Smile:

----------


## LY1SD

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...1&d=1283326207
  .  .
---------------------------------
.  "404"  ,     .   ,     (   ,  ).    ,  .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ?


    ,      9 ,   ...



> 


   ,    ,     .



> 2.   "  " -  -330   100W   50?


   ,     .

----------


## 3

*alexs_11*,  80 ,    -330,     ,    ,      ?  20126     30  --          (3, 4, 5..),   -330,   --          (  )         .

----------


## 3

> 100W -    -     1.8


1,8    ?   ,        !
       1:1,  1:4   ,    ,    .    .

----------


## 3

*alexs_11*,    ?

----------


## 3

*alexs_11*,



> 


         :           ,      .
       ( ),     1:1  1:4  :Shocked: 

*alexs_11*, P.S.  ,       3,5 .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 


  :Cool: 
   ,   ?

----------


## RZ3DOH

1/1    2000  -17,    (    ),  -  -0.5,  ,  100       -   .     -    0,5 %.  1        ,     (    ).  ,    ,     (36 ).

----------


## alexs_11

> ,  . 
>      ,


    -    1W ?
    ,  ,       AA-330  MFJ,         - , ,

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## npol

> 1/1   2000  -17,    (    ),  -  -0.5,  ,  100       -   .     -    0,5 %.  1        ,     (    ).  ,    ,     (36 ).


        ,    1,1          2:3     .
  100.    .

*  5 ():*




> 


,       .
      .
   ,   . 
,     =1,   ,    .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## Vytas

> ...   AA-330M                .        300.... 180 ....          100 .     ...


  , ,  ,    .,  :
 1.       3 ,   1.
 2.        .
            1:4.
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=917  3&page=13
 ,      ,    .         .       .

        ()  ( 1-2  3-4)...

----------


## Vytas

> ... 1-  3-............


   ,   ,    .    ,   1  3 .

----------


## rk3fw

> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=9173&page=13


       .        ?

----------


## rk3fw

10 .    , ,    .

----------


## dtg

> ...


,         .
  "" (),        10 .    .   .
        .

    Pro.
* 901 Pro* -  ,           ,   *BMP, GIF, PNG, TIFF, WMF, EMF -  JPEG*     100 . 
  901 Pro - .
   . 


 .   90 ,   790  ,   !?  :Wink: 
!

----------


## RZ7K

80*53*20   100*80*10    600.
          14-29?
  600 .
73! Vlad

----------


## UA9AU

(   ),   130 ?

----------


## RZ7K

> 


,  .  /UT2FW   .
73! Vlad

----------


## rk3fw

.    .                -    .       1,     .      ....

----------


## Vytas

> .       .       .    .


       .   ,    .    ,        :Smile:

----------


## Vytas

> Vytas,       -,    100  60  15  ( 3 2)?


    -      (       )    . 
 .
https://www.amidoncorp.com/pages/specifications 
http://www.ferrit.by/catalog/ferrits/kolc/ 


> ,    50 - 112 ?


     ..     . 
   ,    .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,    50 - 112 ?


              1:2,25 (50  -----> 112,5 )
  2 ,   3 .  ,     .
(3/2)2=2,25

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## LY1SD

> LY1SD,  , "   "


    ,  ,    .    ,   ,      .

----------


## rk3fw

> ( )   ,    ,


  .




> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...8&d=1244300356


  ?      ,   .

----------


## HAZ

> ...  ,  .      75


-, ,        , .

----------


## rk6arc

?        -  . .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ?       ?


   ,      ,      ,      .   -     ,    -   :Cool:

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 2    ?


,         ,             .



> ...  ....


      ,       ,     ,    ,           ...        .

----------


## LY1SD

> ...       ??? (    ? )


   -  .      .  (  ).

----------


## LY1SD

*KARRA*,     ,    ,   .

----------


## LY1SD

> RZ3DK    ,        ..


,    ,     .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,       .


   ,   , -...       ,       .
    #381                  ...   ,       ,     -         ,         ...

----------


## KARRA

> -         ,      ...


               !
   ...      ...(    -        )
       ....    40-50      ...(       )
          ....       110   50-60  ....      ......        .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ...      ...(    -        )
>        ....    40-50      ...(       )


     ....
  S-match    ,  -           3.6 ,   1.2     4.5         .   3.6  -   1.5.
            3.6    200    75%(    1)     ,      7-28    98-99%    .

----------


## UY9IL

> -   ,   1.2     ..  300,    ,    ,  -   .


  ?  ?    14   2000 20*12*6 -     ,       D12mm    .  300    ?

----------


## UY9IL

> .    RG-213    .              ,          .     -       -,     .


,   ,, ,   !

   ,         ,  4     .   ,   28   2.5.   1.9.          RG 58  59,  75  ,  28  ,    1.9 .  !

----------


## UY9IL

> ,         1.9   1   ?..-  ,           ,  ,        )) 
>   ? -        ...       ,       ..   ..  -  ,    .


     .
 ,      -1.1  ,  24.94 - 1.4  28,   2.5.
  47--1.1 ,  28  1.9   .
   (  350)     , D17*d10*h27      .   1.8 21.2-1.1,  24.9-1.2,  28-1.7.      1.1.  100     2 .
 :Razz:      ""

----------


## RK4CI

> ,


      .    , 1, ,  ,      . ,     ...
      .        ,     .     .   ,         .      .    ,     ?

----------


## KARRA

> -   ,     .   .


   .  7   ..       ...  3.5    160     ..         ..     ......(           100      300    ...         .

----------


## LY1SD

> 


 - " "?   (,  ),      ,        . ,       160  ,  L.   ~=16.  -  . (      ,  L. - **   .  ,     .  ,     - , , ,  ..)     . ,      -  L.      . .



> 


    ,    .  ,   2-     6    ,    -0,5   100.             ,     .    ,        ,   Q     .  -    -      .   .
,   .  -.



> RZ3DK    ,        ..


  ,       .
*KARRA*,   ,   .

----------


## LY1SD

> .....


  -  .



> ....      
>       ....    .


    (   - 96-98%),  P.=100    200    1:4   2-4  ,    50   .    50   100  1,41,     200   0,7. -...
,     1,41,    - 0,7.  100  .     -  .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ....      
>        ....    .


,    ,          ,    1,   100  -   70    1.4,           ..        *  100* ,  *      (    1/1),*     ..  ,        ,     ,    100%    :Cool: )       .
     ???

----------


## UR3ILA

3 2007.RZ3DK   .    -      24.80. 3.5  10.  . 1.4. .      10 ...   ..  . 2  .  .   .   UR3ILA..

----------


## UR3ILA

... RZ3DK.

 ..  .

*  28 ():*

     20.

*  5 ():*

   .

----------


## UY9IL

> 3 2007.RZ3DK ..


  ,   .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> .


         ,         ?

----------


## UR3ILA

RZ3DK   3 2007.       .         .        3  .453.

----------


## UY9IL

?      5.    ,    ?

----------


## HAZ

> "",   -213,    -7...


 ,  ,   ,         "",   ?   ,        ,     -  -?

----------


## HAZ

> ...   ,     .


 ..  ""  ,   ... , ,  .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 20.





> 2.3   .





> 3.5  10.  . 1.4.


,   ..   ( 50  ) 2.3         14   ,   7 ,     3.6       .     50        9 .
  ,  ,         .

----------


## 3

> ,     -  -


 ,     .
 ""      :Crying or Very sad:  , ٨ :     (**)       ,    ""           ,         "       ,    ,           ,   " "

----------


## LY1SD

> - ,  - 6


     ? , 36   ! =6:1, 62=*36
*      . , ,    .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> . , ,    .


 ,    6    50 ,   



> " "

----------


## 3

** ,            ""  *UA6CL*  2 , (,   "",         ).   ?

----------


## LY1SD

!        ,    ???

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 


 !



> 


  ,         ?



> 


           ..        ,    200  -       .      (   )           .     ,          2.3 .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> .


     200    ,   .

----------


## UR3ILA

TS-2000.  . .

    200 .   .

----------


## LY1SD

> . .


    ,   U,       (?) ,    .   . ,   .



> (    ).
>         "" . 
>         .


   3,   .       -  .   .
,      .=36???
  ,     300   -    ,    R.  .       .

----------


## 3

** , ,    410     ,   ,   1.7--30 ,   (  d=100   2000)  :Smile:  
      .

----------


## LY1SD

*UR3ILA*,     ,   ,     .     ,    .             .   (   )   .

----------


## UR3ILA

2   100 .   .

----------


## UR3ILA

40 7.060. . .

----------


## 3

> ""?


     ,      " "   ?




> ,      1:9    ()   ()   1:9.


  ,      ,           (, ....)  ,        ,        ,      .

----------


## 3

> ,


   ,  2000     ,  , 14 ,     28  :Shocked:          10    ,   ,   



> (, ....)

----------

> . ...   ,   (  ).


  " ".  ""      !  ::::   .
   -   .




> 10


        "".       .




> , , !!!


  RZ3DK (SK)

----------


## LY1SD

> " ".  ""      !  .


    ,   .   - ""  "".  ""     "".    ?     ,     .

----------


## LY1SD

> -    .


    - 2-3  ,       ""   ""  . 1:4.     : .    R.  R. (50*200), .. 100 .     50 ,   75  -  .     75 ,   .       100 .



> .   .


   -  .

----------


## 3

> ,      ?


      ,     ?   ,     :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 3

** ,  ,     ,  .  ,         "",      ,       .

----------

.         :  ...

----------


## 3

*Vytas*,      : "   " --   ? (        ).
    ,    -- "", -,    ,              ,      ,    ( ),   ,            .

** ,    .

----------


## Vytas

> -- "", -,    ,              ,      ,    ( ),   ,            .


,         ,       .     ,    . ,          .    ,   ,   ,  ,      ...
   -  ,  , ...

----------



----------

,   ,    (    )    , ..      /. .
       - .  -2  , 3  (  )  1  4 ,    ,     .    ?

----------

Vytas*, *             ,         , , , ,    ,     .,    .    ,      .  .

----------

..        ""   ?
   , ,    ,     ?
  ? 
        N  -   ""(  ) ?
     !  :Wink:

----------


## Vytas

http://forum.qrz.ru/thread12762-10.html

----------


## oldoha

> http://forum.qrz.ru/thread12762-10.html


   ,   .

----------

> "" 3+2    "    ,   100 .  !"


       3+2   ""  ?? :::: 
,   ,     ,   RZ3DOH         ?       .

*  10 ():*




> -, -


       1:9?     ?



> ,  (  )   .             ,    .


    ?

----------


## 3

> ,  ( )   .


  .

*LY1SD*,      : "    ,    ** ,  ,   (  )      "   !" "        ", ,   ,    !"  -           .

----------


## RZ3DOH

:: 


> "",    ,


http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=18419&page=25   ?,   .

----------


## Vytas

> (   ),  -, -     (    ),                  , . .      .


    -  ...   ?  :Shocked: 
   ,    ,  -   , , ,   ..  ..?    .     ,      .             .
 ,      ,   ,      , ..    ,  ?  -...
 .     2  3  ,            .      .     ?
  , .

----------


## LY1SD

> ?,   .


   .     - .   .  :
50-2 - 25.
50-6 - 25.
106-2 -25.
106-6 - 25.
     . .      VIP-,  , , .    ,    ,      (130, 200,  ..).

----------


## Vytas

> ,  , - ?


    ...  :Smile:    .   ,   . 
 , ,     .    ,               .

----------


## rk3fw

?

----------


## ua4dt

> ?


 , .22.     . 150 ,-   .   100   .




> 50/200 ,  5,5/50 , 75/300 ?


* , -*  .

----------


## rk3fw

> http://smham.ucoz.ru/publ/7-1-0-175


   -          ,             .

----------


## Vytas

> 1,8   2     : 5,5*3,5*1,4142/1,8=~14,9 /.


    ,     ,      .  :Smile: 
  ,     ""  http://forum.qrz.ru/post307800-142.html

----------


## oldoha

> -      ,      , , ,  .,  ..,          ,   , ,    ,    , , .            ,     ,       -  .


           ,               ,  , -          .

----------


## 3

> 


  ,       :Razz:

----------


## 3

*LY1SD*,      :Smile:

----------


## rw4ln

.    . -   ,   20, 15, 10 .     .  ,    20.      . ,     , .
       50  30. 
 ,   .      1:1 (50<->50)?

----------


## rw4ln

> ,   1 , ,           ,   ?


   ,  ,  .

----------


## HAZ

> 10-,  ,     4    12,5  200 , ,  50-60.    .


   20-   20 ,   =4   ,      ,   .    ,  ,       .  -    20    4  -  ......  .

----------


## HAZ

> ,     "" ,     .


   .       -,    MFJ-259  -   ,    .  "" .   " " -  .

----------


## Walkman

, - !)))    ,         !)))  -     ))))       "")))

----------


## 3

*rw4ln*,   ,  50/30    :Smile:    ,    :Shocked:  :

----------


## Walkman

3   ,    .
        , 50:50.  .  40 ,   4   ,  15-  59  W4TJE.   4  20, 5  15, 6  10,   11.     ,  MFJ-269.    , -  ,     ( 12  ,  ).

----------


## Walkman

)))          .      .     .

----------


## Walkman

, , 2,7-2,8%,  ,  ,   3-.     ,      ,  ,   , .
         .     "".         ,     .      .      "" .  :Wink:     ,      .   ,     ,   .
 ,        ?  ,   ""     150-300   , ,  .  .

----------


## nickola

.   . -    FD-4 (160-10)  -  .       .   .         .       .   .          -        50 .    20  220 .  100    .  .    .

----------


## nickola

.    .     62   24   ----- .     .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## ur8uv

62   24   -----   ---- !  ,  ?

----------


## nickola

.       .                    =3  25%.    1.5   . .       .      .  .  84 (160-10)     0  1.75  1.9       1.5   80-    0  3.55  3.8       3-.     0  6.8  7.1  14 21  28    .   R          20  .            1  4    12   600.        -               - - .        .     -  -   .     12   600   1.5  .   -   . ..        1    5  .        -- .

----------


## nickola

.       R63.0x38.0x25.0    B64290L0699    EPCOS    http://ferrite.ru/uploads/pdf/produc...roids/r_63.pdf          2000      4000-5000.           -   .   -    500   ....    ....    .

----------


## nickola

.                .   1  4     .  " "   2 .    OBI  60  50 . 1-2            .    .

----------


## nickola

-    .      .   13            .

----------


## nickola

-    .= 1:4.      .   -2   ( RG-8) . C           .  2 .  : 1.8-30      -    1    100 .  4      .   50  =1.6.   .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## oldoha

D31,D19,H16         .    .

----------


## VOVA080808

> .. "City-windom"   -          .


 FD4   ...
         .
      80-       1100  :Super:

----------


## nickola

3.   -  3  4 .            - ""  RZ3DK ..... -- 11  .         -   30    ...   ...73! Nick RV3ABR.

----------


## nickola

3  4 .      20-10  "" .  : """"""""  ,     130100*15 2000     100-300     20-30      1,7 ,      30   :Shocked:  """"""    -     3.5  1.8    30  .     3  4 ? !        -  .

----------


## rk3fw

,   ....

----------


## ut5xv

[QUOTE=VOVA080808;575  827] FD4   ...
         .

   FD-4  -54     . . :Razz:

----------


## HAZ

> .  ?


FD-4  - 1:6 +  .    21     ,     100 . ,      "" ,     FD-4,    ?

----------


## HAZ

> 1:4... 200 ...   73! ua9xo


 ""    200 ,     FD-4 (,  ),  ..  21 ,     -     .

----------

> ut5xv  
>    FD-4  -54     .
>   .  ?

----------


## rn3dfb

> BU-50.       .   ...


   ,   - BU-50  Diamond -  ,  ,            ,    ,  -        .

----------


## HAZ

> - MFJ-919


  2  ,      ...   , ?

----------


## 4z5lr

[QUOTE=df9fxk;709159]        FT 240-250.. <br>
 ??

----------


## 4z5lr

> FT-, 240- D-d-H= 61-35,6-12,7 . 
>    2- ,    . ( )


!  .

----------


## UT5IA

> , ?


  ,     .    ,     -            (    , ),        ...

----------

RN3ZKA

----------


## npol

> .


  ,   .     .

----------


## UT5IA

! , ,  .      ?!




> D-d-H= 61-35,6-12,7 .


,    .   .       .
   ,      ! *MFJ !!!*

----------


## HAZ

! ,  ...     ...  ,  -     ,  - , .

----------


## HAZ

...          "dual core" -   ? ,  - 2  ?   -  .

----------


## 4z5lr

> "27"   "14"     :
> http://www.amidon.de/contents/de/d550_18.html


 !

----------


## UR7TO

.       
.

----------


## LY1SD

> ,  ,  FT240-31  61 .


   "31"  .    43,    =850. ,  -   31?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> +100                    ,     ,      ,   .


    ,            ..
    .

----------


## RK1AT

> ..
>     .


       ?            .       ,                 !  :Smile: 



> ,   ,   ?        ...
>     ..


 .

----------


## ua0lsg

HOME MADE 1:1   LDG

----------


## WT2J

.
     "".
  ,      .






http://www.rippletech.com.au/Product...0-4_photos.htm

----------


## rk3fw

> ,      .


   ?

----------


## HAZ

,   - "to operate from 3 MHz to 30 MHz, covering the 80m through to 10m bands in a single balun." ,      - "The balun uses a linear *ferrite core* with tri-filier winding for high efficiency and power rating"?

----------


## SERGEY S.

> "31"


http://toroids.info/FT240-31.php

----------


## VA6AM

> ,      - "The balun uses a linear *ferrite core* with tri-filier winding for high efficiency and power rating"?


 ....   3

----------

A ferrite core is used to extend the      useable range of the balun down to 80m, whilst      still being able to handle high power, without      saturating.
   .  
,      .

----------


## LY1SD

> LY1SD 
>    "31"  
> http://toroids.info/FT240-31.php


*SERGEY S.*,
    . :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## ER1SAN,

,.      ,   ,    .    LW 39    1:9 , ....  .   . .    10-        (42    ).     .- 7   .                   . 1:9.   , 1- .    . , 40 .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,.      ,   ,    .    LW 39    1:9 , ....  .   .


,          .          9   LW ..     .    TS-850S     .         ,
  80      1,5,    160   2,5     FT-817     LC-        : http://www.mydarc.de/dk7zb/Tuner/lc_match.htm 
          LW                 ,          ,             *5..*
http://www.ham-on-air.de/wp-content/...nnen-DL3LH.pdf
         ,        ..
  2 :
        /2           5%   .  ..        80 ,       39.9.     ,             ..       3  80,40  20.

----------

3,     " ".    - . 



> //
>      "".
>   ,      ....


 ,       . .
     ,    .
:        "   "     .     ?. ,       .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,.   ,   - 39   80  .    8 ,         1:9  ..   .


          80..         ..               ,      ..  
   LW           /2    160.  ..          ..               80..
  LW       22        40          7  .                10..            -.      - ..     "".  ,     ,  "LW"   "Delt"  - ..                 ""     TS-850,    "LW"      "-309"

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 3,673 .   (     ... ...   ?


   2    (475)     .    
      ,      ..     ..
      .         1-10        .     =1.
            .

----------


## RA4FJZ

! , ,     4:1 (50:12.5).     ,     .    ,    ))

----------


## RK3TD

> ! , ,     4:1 (50:12.5).     ,     .    ,    ))


        .      .   -  4R.    - 1R.     .        200  12.5 .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 


  50/12.5      ...



> - 1.9   50


   160,      ,      .

----------

> !


 http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-38.htm

----------

!
  !
,  75 -50 ,   40  50  .
75 - ,     ...
  !

----------


## UR7TO

> 100   ,      .  -300            .


      800      .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 


         "".             .            
       ..              ..

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .
> , ,      ?


      ,  20    a ZFK-18.    amidon.de       ,    20   90.   :  http://www.amidon.de/contents/de/d275.html
          ,      2100..
           1.  21      : http://katalog.we-online.de/pbs/datasheet/74270095.pdf   2       1    2  ..  42,   :
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MjY3OTQ..._Ringkern.html
    20    :

       590,        ..,       500.                         ..
              ..,                ..           ,                 ,     ..
            ,    800       ..           ..           ,                     .       ..     .      50           ..

----------


## RV9CGZ

> . .


              ,         .       ,          ..

----------

> 


   .  -                 -
 .   -        .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .  -                 -
>  .   -        .


    ,        ,   " ".  
            ,     ""  .             ,    .             ,    ..        .             2000    ..   ..  
             " ".              ..

----------

> df9fxk  
>        .





> ,   ..


  ,        ,    ,  .             .

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

> "",      ,   .


 ,     25 $     ,    :Wink: 



  .

----------


## RN3GP

> 25 $


 http://mirradio.ru/index.php?cPath=6...t_order&page=2     -  54$ :::: .

----------


## Mosin

> 1:9..       ..      T130-2      200


   ,        .
  ,    ?

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,     25 $     ,


   - -...   .

----------



----------


## 3

1:1    20-30    -   , .         ,      ,    .  20 , 30 , 1500, 2000, 600.

----------


## RO5D

> -  - 4:1,


  .
http://www.i1wqrlinkradio.com/antype/ch10/chiave262.htm

----------


## R3PV

http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?t...C+%F1%E0%EC%E8




> , .  .  !!!

----------


## EW4EK

,        ?    ,   ,        .    -    ?
  754634.

----------


## VOVA080808

(    ) ,     -         ,        -     ,   ,     .

----------

,    1:1    10-20,    1 .     :
http://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/Ant/Balun/balun.htm
     ,    :
     ,    .   MFJ-259-,   50- .      27       .    .   ,      ,     ,   . 
  ,         .

----------


## EW2CC

,

----------

LEONID2

----------


## EW2CC

> 


  :Crazy: 
      ,      !

,     ,  ,    .    .
  -140  ,      ,       .
   ?         .
      .

----------


## EW2CC

RZ3DK (SK)   ,    100% . 
http://forum.qrz.ru/usiliteli-moschn...pt-v-ra-2.html

----------


## EW2CC

-43 1,6 ,  .    ..       3,5 .
         50/110 .
  262629  14.     ,  ,  .
     ,         .   .
  ,            .
      .        .
     5.

----------


## 3

> ,    100%


     :



> .   . 
>        1.8     1.6
>         24  28 .
>    ?
> 73!


  100% ?

----------


## 3

*EW2CC*, ,      :Smile:  

    ,     ( . .   "") ,     ,       .    ,         .

----------


## UA5O

> ,     ( . .   "") ,     ,       .    ,         .


 ,         ,   ,  .  ,  ,       .,       ,   ,   ,  ..     ,      .  ,     .   ,   .    ,      .        ,     .     ,  ,     .     .    ,    .    .         FT-140-43, 1400 ,    .       ,    50 ,  .   1.5,   ,    .

----------


## 240

> ,


   ,         .       ...  -  , ,        , -  .    ?     ?

----------


## UA5O

> ?    ?


  ,    .     ,  . ,  ,    .

*  6 ():*




> -,     ,       --       ,     ,   ,     .       .       .


     .       .   , .׸  ,    -,        .    .      .




> C   50     80 .


    200 ?

----------


## RV3SET

)

   ,

----------


## 3

> 


    (2 !)




> ,


    ,    :Shocked:

----------

RK1AT

----------


## 3

*3*,     UA6CL,   QRZ,         .   2000 32168.

----------


## 3

> ,





> 


  :Smile:

----------


## HAZ

[QUOTE=RK1AT;811053]  86 ,      45    95 .      ,      C  [QUOTE]
,          , ..  .      (,   ""...)     ,    ,      .
     80 ,   .    112 .   . .   40    200 ,          .
    2-

----------

RK1AT

----------


## 240

> ,    .     ,  . ,  ,    .


    ,     .        .     , -  .      .        ,       . ,       ,       .

----------

RK1AT

----------


## UA5O

> ,       . ,       ,       .


  .      ?,     ,     .    ?   ,  ,   . 2    .    ,      ,    ,    .      ,        .    .      .   ,     .       .   . ,           ..  ,   ,       - .,    ,  .     ,  ,       .




> UA6CL  ,         50  200 ,


  .    .       ,   .  .   .       ,   .




> -  ,


    ?    100   ? :Smile:

----------


## UA5O

> ""             .


    . :!: 
  ,   ,    .

----------

RK1AT

----------


## UA5O

?

*  34 ():*

,     ,   ,      ,      .,      ,     .=1,   ,    1.2   1-30, ,    .   .. ,   .     .   ,      ,     1.1-1.17.    . :Super:

----------


## UA5O

,   -    . .    83 .  .150   .  ,   .

----------

EW2CC

----------


## RV3SET

!!

----------


## EW2CC

> ...    ,     ,     .         . ,  .         .   -.     .


             . ,    ,  
   .       -  .   ,      .
3  ,       ,    (  ),         . ,    .  :Smile:

----------


## UA5O

> ,    .


  .  .   ,     . ,    ,       . ,     , .     .     .    ,   .    ,        . ,   .

*  8 ():*




> ,  ,     160_80,   300 ,    20*12*6,  ?,


  2 ,    ,   . ,       .   ,   .   .   ,    .   .  .    ,   ,  .   .   ,    1-2 .   :Smile: .

*  9 ():*




> . ,    ,  
>    .


    ,    ,  ,   CL .,   .    .    .     .     ,    .   .   ,    ? CL, ,   .        .    ,        ,  5000-10000,   ,      .   ,      ,  ,  1.,  , ,  .  .  - .   ,   .  ..

----------


## UA5O

, 50   160,     18-20 .  .   .    ,      .  .  ,    .    ,    1  9 . :Smile:

----------


## UA5O

.    . 1  9  ,  1  1.75, ., ,  .     .      ,  .    . ,     ,    .    ,    .  ,    .

----------


## RK1AT

> -


     ,    -43, -84.    ,        RA3AO    80- .       "".         50       .



*  28 ():*




> ?


      10 ,  30     .  

**     , (  )     ,   50    ,  10          .
 - .

----------


## RK1AT

**

    EI7BA   FT-240-61      25 ,       200   1000 ,         2000,       
 ,   ,     , -  .   250-400     .

----------


## RK1AT

> ,    3..,      .


   !         ,  SSB            ,      .         .        ,           . 

       9       ,     10,15  20,      20-,          ,   25  ( !)           ,   !   :Smile:  







> ,    300   322010 2000?


   ,      XL-222   .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## RK1AT

> ,       1:1.


   ,  ,    !!!   ""  ,    ,   ,    "" ,  ,      !   :Wink: 

  ,          ,  ,          .

----------


## 3

> ...


  ,        , ,  10  :Smile:    : /,    ,  ,    :Shocked:      ,    :    ,      .  :    ,          ( 10-   ),  5    12   6    10 ,  ~3,6 , L=~630    28   :Wink:

----------


## UA5O

> 10    ~42 -6    .      ?


   . .     ,  . ,    .   . :Smile: 

*  10 ():*




> ,


  ?    Ԩ-259,   -200.      ,        .     ,   ,     .      . 10  ,  , 28 . ,  .    .  ,   ,  ,   . ?      ,     .

*  17 ():*

  , 20  ,     .   . .,  ,     . ,  ,     ,     .     .   .  ,    DL2KQ,    .   30,  . 2 .  .    ,    ,      , ,      ,  .     .

----------


## RK1AT

> (         ),


              .



> ?    !


,         .

----------

R7WA

----------

R7WA, RK1AT

----------


## R7WA

!       ,-       EI7BA,         - 14\21\28?  5D-FB.       10 -    !      -     3\3\5-   . !

----------


## R7WA

! RB335 -.,    50,  300\400,    EI7BA -  #750.C          -? 73! !

----------


## UA5O

. 30-40  2000  ,  ,   .,    , .    2  .      .   500-1000.    ,   #750,  . .  ,   .  .   ,     ..  ,    .  .  .           .   .   ,  3-4  ..,     2-4- .  ,   .

*  11 ():*




> 


   .  .. 1  1,   . ,   . .    .  .     ,      ? :Smile:     ,    , .    . .   .   1  .      ,  .     .     ,       .,     .

*  7 ():*




> RB335 -.,    50,


    50 ,    .     .  ?    .   ,    . EI7BA  61 ,  125 .    10 ,      .    .   400    . .=500,  14 ,      6 . -,   .  .   12 . 240  =18 .   ,   ,   .     3  ,   . .    .

----------

R7WA

----------


## UA5O

,   .      ,    ,  ,  .  .   .   .   .   .,    , .  .    ,   2 , .      ..     . ,    .  ?  ,  ,  .   ?       1000  1  4,   25  50 . 1000  .  .  2  FT-140-43,   3- ,    ..   .   .,  ,   ,  ,    .   .




> (  )


    .    ,  .     . 500-700 . .   .

*  14 ():*




> 400   20 ,      20    .   200 -      ?


,   ,   ,  . ,     .    .,      ,   .    . 1986 ,  -  40, ,  ,    15. 500-700 .  20. .   ,       ,    .    3   . .

----------


## UA5O

. ,         . R,,   .  ,     ,   -.  ,   ,   ,   ,    ,  ,  ,   . .    .  15-25.  ,   ,   ,   .,   Z-    . ,      .     0.15   30 ,  .  2 ,    .   ,   ,  .

----------


## UA5O

.       .
   ,   .    .     . :Smile:

----------


## UA5O

> ,


  .  ,        .  ,  . ,     ,     .    .      .  ,   .      .

*  38 ():*




> ,  .


    ?  - 1  1?

----------


## UA5O

,  . , , ,     .,    ,     .,       .   75 ,   35 ?   ,  ,  ,     .  ?
 ,       .        ,  0.9. ?      . ,        -   .

*  7 ():*

,       ,   .    ,    1  4,   100,   25 .   , .   ,   ,    .      ,  ,    .׸      .  .

----------


## UA5O

,  .  . 4   .. ,     5-10   .    .   ,  #579.

----------


## Vytas

,   ...     ,      .



> " ", . . 1:10, (    )


    1:4.

----------


## RX3ARU

!           .       ,   .     ...http://rx3akt.narod.ru/shptl.html http://rx3akt.narod.ru/optsogan.htm  ...

----------

RK1AT

----------


## RX3ARU

> 


- !   ,         ...

----------


## Vytas

> ,  ?   ,  .


      .
        .   .
    ,      5-6.       1:4  F.   ,      , ..      .         ,          1-2  5-6.      F      .             .        ,     .      ,       .

----------


## UA5O

> .


 .     . , . 1  1.    ,    .     .       . ,     .    ,   .     . ,    ,    .  ,    .

*  13 ():*




> !     6  28  65 ,  400  600 -    , * \ .- 3\3 - 4\4  5\5 , -    14\21\28  ?   1  . 73! .


 ,    3,   4,   5 .   .  ,   ,        1-2   ..      .500-1000. 14 , 1000 =11.2 . 6 .  =13.3 .   .   .

----------

R7WA

----------


## UT5NC

> ,    ...


    ,    .   ,   ,   ,   .            ,        .

*  10 ():*




> ...


     ,              ,  .        .

----------


## UZ1CA

,   .
    ,   ,   .
 Z match ,    ,  ,     .
  20  1:2,   50  110.

----------

UZ1CA

----------


## Tube.

.
www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic34474.html
www.ra4a.ru/forum/20-573-1
www.ruqrz.com/?p=4820
www.cqham.ru/forum/archive/index.php/t-10375.html

----------

UZ1CA

----------


## 3

21       ,  2  14   28   .       .   -  .   1:4 .

----------


## npol

......

----------


## ra3el

,   3,6        10  ,       .

----------


## Comprex

> ,


  .     -   . :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## HAZ

*UR3CCD - "*       1\2  14  1\1  28.    600    .
,      ()   ,    50 ."
     ,       14    75  (     3,5 ),   50 .  28     ,      .   ,             -  8-10.  .

----------


## HAZ

.    UT1MA,      VMA-7-NP.

----------


## UY9IL

,       .    ,      ,    ....  .

----------

ui7f

----------


## 240

> (  ?)   ???


   !    -  .   .  -   .      ,      .   - ,  - .         .   ,    ?.  - .

----------


## UR5QOP

UA 6LGO       .

 .      (   )  20   .   28      2,8    1,2  1,7.

----------


## UY9IL

,  ,  ,   .  ,   , ,     ,  ,    .  ,     ,   .       .   ,    ,       ,        . ,   ,  ... .

----------

ui7f

----------


## ui7f

!
 ...  !
L=7 16
75 
50
 ,    ...
 "  "    3...5 ..
,    .  !

----------


## RV7A

,             80      ,        0,25       ,    80 ,    15 ,            87     28  50         ,                    R7AN.

50
...

TE]

----------


## ui7f

"" 7    
    4-2011




> .  ...!!     ...   - 
>    ..        !


 !
     "" (  80-40-20)    ...
 !... 
  -   - ...    Hi!    . ,      (  ). 
    ,    Out-250,    ?

----------


## ui7f

,   ,    ,    QTH ()   ...     ...     ,   .
  , ,  - ,    ?    , ,       ,    ...,    . Hi

----------


## ui7f

> ....
>    .....


  ,    
     ,     - .
, -    ,     .

----------


## Georgi

> 30%


,,        .

----------


## Mosin

> ,    30%, ,    40%.


,  .
   ,      ,    10         ,       9+   .

----------


## KARRA

> ,    30%, ,    40%.


          7  (    )     ? (         ?? )............?
 --      ...     ...  .....      ...       ?        .(   TONNE  ES5TV)...     ..7   ... !

----------

ui7f

----------


## VICTORY

> "  "    3...5 ..


, .       22,5?

----------


## ui7f

> , .       22,5?


   ""  80-40-20  ..      (  )

----------


## ui7f

Sorry   ...

----------


## 3

> ..  1.. ()  200.  ..


    :



> .

----------

*.*, , ,        ( ),    .
          ..

----------


## rx4cd

> ?


 .    ,      "".    ...  .

----------


## 3

> ..  **   70 ..


    ,  * 
*  :Smile:

----------


## 3

*.*, , ,    "  "   : "   !"  : "   !"  :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4CI

> , ,        ( ),    .
>           .


  ?   ,  ?           2 .  .    .       ,   ,   .     ,     .          ...

----------

Alex 1

----------


## .

> *.*, , ,    "  "   : "   !"  : "   !"


  .     .

----------


## .

> .       ,    300  600,          -  -.   ,     ,      - .     , " "    80%.


 : http://cqmrk.ru/articles/63.html ,       
 ,  ? :Razz:

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## Alex 1

> Alex 1,      ,   "  "


   !     . :Wink:

----------


## Alex 1

> 


 !    :Sad:     .




> ,  ,     1         ...             U=250  ,


    .         ,   , 15    100 ,    .

----------


## Mosin

" "   ,        g8jnj
http://g8jnj.webs.com/cometcha250b.htm


     6  __  



 6  ** 





       . 
       ""            . (     5:1)


    ,     (             )
    ,    4   5   4   10 .

----------


## Mosin

*ui7f*
 100-150     
FB-43-1020  28.7 x 28.7 x 14.25 mm ( 4 )  850
    ,     




       ,

----------

ui7f

----------


## rw4hfn

> 


  !   !  :Smile:

----------


## sandal

> !


 ! :Smile:

----------


## DL8SP

. ,       ,      20.

----------


## 3

*Romas LY3CU*,  ,  692  ,   ,         :Smile:

----------

150     ,         ,     -    ,   ?

----------

4  ,  60   ,   40-45   ,   ,       ,      .... 1:4   ,   200,   50-55   2  29 -   ....    ,  ...     8    ...

----------

,       ,    :Wink:

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

> .
>     ?


   .

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

> ?


 ,    .......... !

----------

RO5D

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

> ?


  ,   ,    12 .   .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## 3

*Romas LY3CU*,      : 

     ,     4--5    (   10 ), . .   50     XL    250 .   ~2 ,       ~20 .
        ,    26 ; 26**0,034=~2.78 ,       ~27 
   "" 50:200  -    20--27   :Shocked:

----------


## RO5D

> !


       .
 1/4.
 .

----------


## US0KF

> 200     270 .   !  !!   !!  ! 10  !


!     , - ""  ...
         .
   (    )?

----------


## US0KF

> .


, !   -  ,   ...             .     , -     .
 ,     ...  - !

73!

----------


## US0KF

> -


,            .
 ,          .
       10-12 , -  , -   .

----------


## US0KF

> ,  ,        !


   !
73!

----------


## UR6LFK

> ???        !
> 
> 
>  , .


     !     .     ,        ,

----------


## 3

*UN8FR*,               1/4 -- 1/2  ,       .  50        2.3  ,  130  -- 8.75,      , -  60--70   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UA3MCH

> 144    (130)   50.  ?
>     ...     75  50 .


  75     1.16 (  ...)
  =1.2  20

----------


## UN8FR

,   .         :Smile: 
,     F-?
            (65.8-74),   .

----------


## RN6LKU

..  + ?     ..

----------


## npol

.  ,   .
   -  (  1)
  ,        800 .     .
    "" .

----------


## R6LCF

rn6lku:..  + ?     ..
,     ,   .     .
.:  ! 
        100.
   80,   800?
            ,   (  80)
      ( ,50/50      500)    .
 UA6NJ     ,  -    .    1\4   

    ,    ,   ,      (   ).     .   ,   (    , (         3   )  ,  ,   .
   .     ,   .     -54.() .....

----------


## R6LCF

:http://radial.ru/catalog/accessories/baluns/balun/

----------


## Integral

*R6LCF*,    - .    -  .       FB-43-1020   1.

----------


## Sergey_ra9sfu

> ,   (  80)


   ,          .          .     80  ,   40     .    .   ,    .  2000  ,     .    ,      ,  ,  ,     .       ,     .      .  ,      .    2000   17         .        1,6    .      :        ,        S-match .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## R6LCF

Sergey_ra9sfu:  ,          

     80  40   (   ,    ).       80,          .   ,      80   40 IV.  50/50.   .  .      .       2. .      LC  ,      .,         .

----------


## R6LCF

.  (   )  .

----------


## rw6hkf

> .


  ,    ,   .

   -   ,       :Shocked:

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## R6LCF

,   ,  .    50/50 800       . ,    47,  IV)       .  .  ,DL2KQ:,       ?  ,        . ,      .     :   .   -          ( ).         ,        .      .       :    .  .    , -         (      )             ,   . ,  7410        1,6    20  (  )    2  ,   1 3 , ..   .

----------


## R6LCF

2 ,  2+2,    .

----------


## ra3vgv

.  -.     14 (  )     ,      200.             1.8  30.    .            200 .        ,    ( 50 ).    ,           1   .    ?

----------


## ra3vgv

.         .     ,   ,         ,    ,         .

----------


## UN8PA

http://ra1ohx.ru/publ/antenny_kv/shi...kakh/1-1-0-509       50  75       .

----------


## 3

-           ,         :  - 3  ,      1.5 .        2   1  ,        .             ,          .       -    1.5  ?????

----------


## UA6BQU

R      ?

----------


## 3

.       1.5 +1.5 ,      2 + 1 ,     .       1   2    .

----------


## 3

.
.

----------


## UN8FR

.

----------

rw3zg

----------


## 3

,     R  26  163 ,   .                .      1    ,    .      ,      .      .
.

----------


## R6LCF

.1/1         (   D=1,    ,      ) .   -, ...........  ..

----------


## R3MM

> 1:1  GAPTITAN DX.


_ ( . balun  balanced-unbalanced)     ,      (balanced)   (unbalanced)  ._

      ()?   :Wink:

----------


## EW3KO

() balun  *G.Guanella* . 9/1944 .

----------

> _ ( . balun  balanced-unbalanced)     ,      (balanced)   (unbalanced)  ._
> 
>       ()?


http://www.cqham.ru/balun4.htm  :Smile:

----------


## seman

? 
      ?
  ,                    ..  .
     9:1    65407        - .

----------

tomcat

----------

Donator, seman

----------


## .

> ? 
> .


 .

----------

seman

----------


## KARRA



----------

ROMAS-LY3CU, seman, tomcat

----------


## .

> ,    ?
> 1.   .
> 2. , .
> 3. .
>  ,      2- .


   ,    .    . ,      ?

----------


## Sgt

.   ,    .   MFJ 956.     . http://www.bobsamerica.com/mfj-956.html 
 ,      4:1, .......     ,      .
     ,    .      SWA. 

       .      MFJ 956  .   .
 . 
.

----------

tomcat

----------


## Sgt

?    ? 
  50  12,  ,  12.  50.  0.15-35.  .

----------

Sgt

----------


## LY1SD

,    -  .   . 600-800 . ,   .

----------


## 3

> ...  ...


      ,      :Rolling Eyes:  



> ..    ,  ..


  :

----------


## Sgt

- http://www.bobsamerica.com/mfj-956.html.
    MFJ.   ,   . ,    .    .... :Smile:

----------


## Sgt

*KARRA* 
   ,         low pass, igh pass.   .      . "  amidon FT55-77.     ",  . ,     ,            .  ,    .      ? .   .

----------

Sgt

----------


## Sgt

. !!!    MFJ956  : amidon FT50-43  FT50-77?   ,    . .

----------


## Suh

C   -    .


- , ,....
-    ,  
-   (   ,   )
-  
-   


,  ,  .


     . 
  ,       :Very Happy:

----------


## LY1SD

> MFJ956  : amidon FT50-43  FT50-77?


 *FT50-77*.

----------


## RU9CA

*KARRA*,            ?
,   !      ,  .  ,    .

----------


## R3PAS

, ... ,     "",   ... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   ,    .        ?


   921. .   :  ,  ,    .D=17,5  , L   15-18   .,     (   ),  ,    . !

----------


## R0LN

,,   ,   .

----------


## KARRA

2                    45-50       ..    144

----------

Boris.., tomcat

----------


## KARRA

> ,    ,        3,0.


     ...     ?            ...      1 4 ...      ...     .!!.......     2           ....       50-70  ...     144   ....      ...     1.9   3.5  ...

----------


## R0LN

.     ,   ..   .


     ,      ,      ,-     -.

----------


## RN6LKU

> 4    ,   : 80-1.0; 40-1.0; 20-1,0; 15-1,2; 10-1,5.         ? ,


 ,      . ,   .     .

----------


## 3

> .. ,     . ,   ..


   (  )  ,           (    /).
    -     (   --     ),         - .

----------


## 3

> 6000


      ,   =400  :Very Happy:

----------


## 2009

*3*,
     2512 ... ?
       ()4016 ,   6000...

----------


## 2009

!
     ...    .

----------


## Serg

" "   ,    -      ,  - , -137  -161...

----------


## 3

> ..     ..


    ,  . .   ,             ,               .

----------


## 2009

*3*,
  .
         ...
     !
      .

----------


## KARRA

> ,   100-   .     100-   .


         100    ??     18          ... 500   .....(             ! )          .... 1     !!....                ..(          ....     ....       ..




> !
>       .


       .. ...       ....

----------


## UN3L

. 1     !!
 ,             .   1/1, 1/4,   MFJ 269?    .

----------


## 2009

:Razz: 
        !            ( ,   ).
   ...   .

----------


## 3

> ..    ..


  ,  100   ( 1.5 )    10    100     0.0102 ,     0.0099   ::::

----------


## 2009

*3*,
      50 ...
        ,    1.5

----------

1,0?

----------

.*
   KARRA*,  1:4 .     1:1     ?    ,  50 ,  40-120 .

----------

UT1LW

----------


## 3

> 1.5


            25 .       ,        ,    ,      .    ,      ,   .

----------

.  -     ,    .        .    7-30 .

      #985.         (     )   ""  .    ?                 ""   ?

----------



----------


## rw6hkf

> : "    ".


  :Smile:  

              .

----------


## LY1SD

*R6LCF*,  ,     ,    . , ,   ,  ,     .



> 





> ,      ,       .


 !



> ...
>      !


 ! 
,   "  "!
========



> ..


 - ,   . ,           ,   .        ,  -   **       .      ,       .



> .   1/1, 1/4,   MFJ 269?    .


.         50/50, 50/112,2, 50/200  ..
        ,      - ,   .

----------


## LY1SD

,     DL2KQ    ,           .  ,  -       .



> .       !!


   ,           .        .

**    ,     ,   *  ,*    .        .

 ,    . ,     (   ).     ,      .  ,       .     .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,  -       .


     .1016,1018,1026;     (    )  . .   ,         .()      .,   .( ,     )     ( ),              .       **      .  .,  .     DanLine.    5D-FB    .  !

----------

LY1SD

----------


## R6LCF

> ,    .


    .  ,   ,  .   20   .    (      ,     )    . ,         .
     (20 , ):  1.0 ;    *0*;     +  ( ),      500, ( SSB, , )  .   GP ,   .(    ). () . Kenwood:  +GP    (  )  +       +    ,    . !     (  ,   )   !

*  5 ():*




> ,      ,     .


            (30) ,    100 +  (7,5)     +    . :  !

----------


## UT4LW

> 10 .


    RZ3DK    3  2007- , .68.

----------


## 3

*PICachu*,  :   83        1.25  ,      1.6 -- 1.33 ,       1.6 -- 1.41 .
         14824  =400:

----------

PICachu

----------


## UA5O

,    ,     .

----------


## 240

> ,    ,     .


 ,   ,,   ,        (   ),   .

----------


## 3

> .. ..


  (    :Smile:  ) !
   50/312.5,    ,     .

----------


## PICachu

> (    ) !
>    50/312.5,    ,     .


  ! 
  -  , ..   .
      ,  ...

----------


## PICachu

3-   17 ,  ,     3 ...

----------


## 3

*PICachu*,     16628,     200, ,       :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 3

*PICachu*,  -       40--60 ,         .     200   (  )  30--40 ,     ,   .

----------


## KARRA

??         ?

----------


## PICachu

> ??         ?


 ,            5   -  .

----------

PICachu

----------


## PICachu

,        ?
    50:200.      .  RG-6 75 .    12 .
, ,   ,     ,    ...

*  56 ():*




> *PICachu*, ,   50/450  50/140 (  14   20126 20001   5 ,  1+1   3 ,     1,35  -- 2,5    150 )  3+2   ,   2      .    0.5   30     1.03


    ???

----------

PICachu

----------


## KARRA

> ,        ?


     !?



> ,   50/450  50/140


    50-200  50-140 ?

----------


## 3

> ..  50-200  50-140 ?..


 ,   ,      :Very Happy:

----------


## 3

> ..   ???..


 *PICachu *

----------


## PICachu

, !!!
    :    R=200      .   50:200         ...

----------


## KARRA

> ""


       1.5-2      .

----------


## UA5O

.    .

----------


## PICachu

...
 50:200     :
   TDK ZCAT2132-1130, 2   RG-174. *   .
*   1.2  1.5  56 .

----------


## PICachu

> ,    .


  5 ,    ,    .

----------


## UA5O

,   .  . ,   . :Smile: 
 ,   .  .    .




> 5 ,    ,    .


  ,   , 2000 ----.  ,   .

----------


## UA5O

.   . 100   ,     50 .     ,      .  ,       .      .

----------


## UA5O

,,  .?

----------


## UA5O

,    ,   .       .

----------


## UA5O

? :Smile:

----------


## 3

**,   5      310     1.7 ,      320 , -?

----------


## R4FA

80        ,   ,       ,       1;2      ,        2000 -   -37  .  ,   "" -      ,      ,    1:4 , 2+4    160/80  ,       .

----------


## UA5O

.    75- ,  .  . ::::

----------


## UA5O

,   .   .

----------


## 3

.           ,    ?

----------


## UA3LEE

,   (   )  2      ? ..

----------

UA3LEE

----------


## 3

(     )         .

----------

UA3LEE

----------


## 3

,       .        ,            ?

----------


## UA3LEE

( 1-1,1). ?

----------


## 3

*Gena-lab*,         -   :Very Happy: 



> ..  ..


 , ,     ,    " "  :Smile:  
 :Super:

----------


## Gena-lab

> , ,     ,   " "


     ,     ....   -   .  :Smile: 




> 


  - , ,       ,    -  ?    .  .
    ,   -       PDF ....     ... :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:

----------

Gena-lab

----------


## Gena-lab

> 


,   ,  ,     -  .  :!:  :!:  :!: 

..   ,    ,   ,     -     ,       , ..                .            ,     ?     ?   .

----------


## Gena-lab

> ?????


   ?

----------


## Alex_54

> ?????


     .

----------

> 186024 ? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  186025   ,   .


 ..    ( ,   ),    - .     ?
 /   ""    ?

----------

Gena-lab

----------

,  .....

     "" .               .   ,    "-",      .       "" . (#1106 )

 ,         . (      90 ,     )   "" :Smile:       10W,   ,  3  .    1284    .     2-   . (   -       )  5-8 .    ,     ""  .

----------


## 3

7            (   )      ,    .  .

----------

"" ,   ... 
    1/16.  -  " " 42,  .     "".  2000.   :  800    -   "1"    30...  ""  .  : "-54", .  15000,  30000, 50 .      -    0-1000, 1000-2000   "1,3" ,  - ,     "5"  30000.     ,     .  ,    ?

----------

, ,          http://forum.qrz.ru/antenno-fidernoe...-1-16-a-2.html.  ,      .   ,        ( -3), **  0,25   .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


   ,     .       -  50/800,  ,  ,  ,   ( "0"     )  .!
  , Windom :http://cqr3d.ru/strategy/1494-konstr...a-trubkah.html
     ,   /,  1,1-1,3  30.

----------

LY1SD

----------


## R6LCF

> 


  ,    20   ,  ,,   .,    GP  20        .   GP   (50).         ,  30    ,         ,    160(  ) 10  (  ).     ,    .  !

*  22 ():*

:       ,     .   ""   .(       )  -54   (    ).   ,    200   ,. !

----------


## R6LCF

> -   , ,      50/800


 . , ,        .  50/800     ,  . 50/200    ,  , 3  25    1,08   30     1,3.   ( )  .

----------

,   : 10 22/15/10; 30 16/8/6;  50 20/10/5; 600 20/12/6.

*  11 ():*




> :      ,     .   ""   .(       )  -54   (    ).   ,    200   ,. !


   ,       ,     "". ""    "".   . .

----------


## 3

> ..   ?..


           (    1120).   " "  .  :Sad: 
**,         1.75 :
 10, 30   ,  ;
 50  10+30 ,   14  (27);
 50    5+15 ,   56  (228);
 600  4+12 ,   8  (24);
 600  3+9 ,    16  (28).
   600    4--5 .

----------

:


> 50 10+30 ,   14  (27)


    .

----------


## KARRA

.....    ....    ...     ..  ...     ...    L-  ..  .

----------


## KARRA

..   100     100  ...    ?(        ..)

----------


## KARRA

...

----------

3,     . 1:5.  1 ,  2 .      - 1:4.
 1:10 .....    3  - 1:9.   ?

----------


## 3

** ,   ( )      250  500      50  75 , ,         50    75-.
 , , 1:4  1:9  ,       .

----------


## R6LCF

> -  800 .


!       (  ,  ) 4-0-4  .        20.      40.      15-1(            .)  ,          .  !
  ,    ,!
 , , -,  "0"

----------


## R6LCF

> 


   : ,  () 10              ..........      . .



> "" -    ,  "" -    .


:       .  !
        ,,  .   .

----------


## R6LCF

> -     .


   ,            ..   ,   .   ,  !

----------


## 12701

, ..        .    -     .

----------


## R2F-010-KA

> .    PL-660 ?


   -  .     (  ""   )       ,     .      .  , ,      .




> 


          20   ,           .

----------


## R6LCF

> (RW)         ,        .  ( )  .     500        .         .


  ,    .          .  ,  . !
http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-38.htm

----------

R2F-010-KA,

----------


## R2F-010-KA

> 660


   ! 3.5  .   :      -     .     5-6 .                . 




> ,


   ...  ...  .

----------


## R2F-010-KA

> 50


             !    ,  50  ,  " " -  .    -     .    :    10-30 ,        10-.   ?      -    35-40,     .

----------

R2F-010-KA

----------


## 3

**,        :Embarassed:    ,      50   10,  5 ()   ,   20 .
   ( ) 50:2450      160 ,  50:800   160 -- 80 
  (  ,     )            .          :Smile:

----------


## ua9jec

> - 1 , 8 ,  800 .


  ???
 18 ...  800?????
http://cqmrk.ru/articles/63.html

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 1:16  , .. 50:800 (50*16=800)


  14...  1  8=64...

----------


## UA5O

,     25-30 ,   160 ,  .    ,   . .,  2 .

----------


## 3

> ..      .        -..


**,        ,     1:16 (50:800 )   1:4,            100           ,   1:4 (200:800 )    * 400* *,*       ,                ,   .                . 
         ""        120  (   130 ).

----------


## KARRA

http://pa-11019.blogspot.com/2012/04...tennas-35.html
    .....        ..   .

----------

,        .    ,    "".    ,  10000 12/5/5  12  .   600 12/7,5/5  .   1,05.

----------

3

----------

R2AGG

----------


## 22

> 50 -> 25


 ,         5-6 ,   . 50  -     , 25  -         .

----------

ua4sz

----------


## 3

> ..  ..


  :

----------

msam, ur4mp

----------


## 3

*msam*,     --  2.25:1,  --   ,  4-   (. .)  :Smile:

----------

ur4mp

----------


## 240

*RA1OGE/3*,   ,      .

----------


## 3

*RA1OGE/3,* *HAZ* ,       1.6   =600,  !         ,       .   ,   ,         100 ,       .     1 !

----------


## 3

> ..  6000.. 750+j98  14.100..


      ,             .
    ,     (  1 )        .       50-    ,      .          100 .

----------

R5FO

----------


## R6LCF

* 100-7-11
*
*


1 :  
2 :  
3 :  
4 :  








  :  

     , 
10.6


1.  
 

2. 
:   

3.  
 

4. 
 




   100-7-11 , 
1005

  , 
-60

  , 
+85

 ,  , /,   0.2 
0.13

 ,  , /,   3 
0.85

  , 
9.70.3

 , /
102.0

 \ 
 11326.14-79


*

 
1        40      ,  1; 

2      20

----------

R5FO

----------


## 3

*R5FO.*,      ,    . .   ,    6 ,               270   :Smile:

----------


## R5FO

.  :Crazy:    ,  30-?   ,    .    ,          .     100  14100 :(

----------


## R5FO

,

   ,   



     ,     .   118   -    10          .  ,        ,    :(

----------


## 3

:     D/d>=2.5,       :
*Z=(276/())*lg(2*D/d) D/d>2,5
 Z=(276/())*lg(D/d + ((D/d)^2-1))  D/d<2,5* 
(         :Smile:  )

----------


## KARRA

> ?


     46        ...   50 ...

----------


## 3

*R5FO*,  ,  !     , ,        ,   .  , ,            .      .        50    =6000  5   " !" (  :  50- ,   ,   ,     50 ,       ).
, , ,          , . .   .
     d=2      20126,         16--20 .

----------


## 3

> ..  ,       ..


     ,     .
  ,   ,       (     , ,    ).        ""   ,   .
         ,      .

----------


## 3

50:112,5    ,      .     ,  :

----------


## 3

*RW3XJ*,  1:1              600, D=10    70--100 ,     1.2--1.5 ,        MFJ-269 (  DIAMOND BU-50).
!
,   , ,   ,    ,  .           2  = 12.5    .

----------


## KARRA

...          .

----------

18650

----------


## 3

> ..       ..


  ,         :Smile:

----------


## 18650

> 70 .    -  600.


  70-   ,    ..... ..

----------


## Vytas

:
http://www.robkalmeijer.nl/techniek/...004/08/page22/
http://www.dj0ip.de/balun-stuff/bad-baluns/
http://www.dg0sa.de/

----------

Igor@D66, Tube.,

----------


## 3

> ... 1,    .     4...


     ?       ?
       "1 "    10  0.1 .    "  ..."            VGA    .

----------


## 3

*UN8FR*,  ,  ,    , -   ,   ( ,  )  ,       :Smile:

----------


## RV9UDO

> 


    ?

----------

lado, RV9UDO

----------


## RL3FW

:

----------


## RL3FW

> .   http://www.aliexpress.com/store/407105
>    .     FT240-43?


   .

----------


## RL3FW

> ()      ,  AL --   ,


  ,  Amidon (  )        .

----------


## RL3FW

:http://ru.aliexpress.com/store/produ...425925239.html

    10,   FT240-43  800.

----------


## R6LCF

: aliexpress       ,  Amidon     ......   ?

----------



----------


## UN8FR

.       .
 6:

RF iron ring : T50-6
Material : Carbonyln SF
Permeability (ui): 8.5
Temperature characteristics : 35ppm /
Inductance AL (nH/N2): 4.0
Inductance error :  5%
Applications :3-40MHz frequency range
Applications : RF system LPF, BPF, HPF, RFC, SWR bridge inductance matching narrowband power narrowband power amplifier input / output transformer , HF antenna impedance (Balun inductance ), HF antenna tuning inductance ( automatic / manual antenna tuner ) circuit or the like

 2:
Model : T50-2
Core Type : Iron core
Core material : iron core
Permeability (u): 10
Outside diameter (mm): 12.7
Internal diameter (mm): 7.7
Height (mm): 4.83
Main purpose : LPF coil (100W or less ) :1-10MHz frequency

     6   ...

----------


## RL3FW

> 6   ...


-   u=8.      .      20  50 .
  (    400  800),         :           8    .

----------


## UN8FR

1:1.
  FT-240-43 4    .      .   -~0.7.
     -  ** .
   25.       .
 1  1.02.  30 - 2.0.      15.
   ,  ?    ?

----------


## UN8FR

> 1:1?
>     1:4?


    1:4. 1:1  1:9   .
   .
   ...

----------


## UN8FR

.     1  .      ...
    80-  .  160    .

----------


## HAZ

> ...  2000,  50-2-21(22) ... 8 ( 5  10 -  =    28)


   -     , ..       - .   -     (..   -  ).       .

----------



----------


## UN8FR

.  .    .
    30,   2  30 1.1.  25  ,  30  65.
     +5-6.    30 - +40   1.8.
      FT-240-43       ,    :Smile: 
100  ,   .   .      80.

PS:     SWR-1.

----------


## UN8FR

,     MR100 -   .

,      :
    .  RG-316     .
   ?    , ...

----------


## 2009

*UN8FR*,
 ,  ,  ....       ...
316    ,    ,  - .
316    100,    ,  ,        .

----------


## 2009

> /


     =1.00   :Smile:  



> ?


  ,...     !

----------


## 2009

> /


     =1.00   :Smile:  



> ?


  ,...     !



> ,     MR100 -   .


,    ,    "-  "
  ,        8307...      ( )...
- .
 :!:  :Super:

----------


## 2009

> 


   ?    ?
,  ,         ...  ?

----------


## Serg

> 40      **  .


     ? ))




> 


 ?    ...   ,         ,   ,      ,     :Shocked:

----------


## UN8FR

,     1:1     ?  ?
  .     ,   .    .
  ,    -  .  .            ...

----------


## UN8FR

,   .

        ?

----------


## UN8FR

?       25       ?

----------


## UN8FR

.     ,   .
 4  ,  (   ).     ?     :Smile: 
    ,  200.    3.8.         .
 - 47.   1.1.     51.

----------


## UN8FR

,    .

----------


## UN8FR

: http://cqmrk.ru/articles/63.html
    .

----------


## R6LCF

> 1   2      ,         .


           .  .       ,     ....                (  )        -.       !  , .  !

*  51 ():*




> .


              .     ,, .     1/4   50/200.     ,    .,            15     (    )     ,     .,     .
    !
 , :http://www.radial.ru/catalog/accessories/baluns/balun/

----------


## UA3GUX

[quote="RA4HTN;120103  2"]     1  1?[/qu            ,   .

----------


## UA3GUX

* ""   ""?*

    -    ,   ,   .
    -   .        ,       ,    .

        ( )          .      .
        ,   ,         :
1)    ;
2)    ,   1:3.
   (    ,  1:1):         ,        .
   (          70 ) :    ,        .       ,         ,    .
     .     .       .      ,             
                OCF.       ,  .

----------

UN8FR

----------


## RA4HTN

,          .     500-1     .      50 .       . :Smile:

----------


## RA4HTN

> .(FT240-61)


1500      USA,   -   :Smile:

----------

RA4HTN

----------


## RA4HTN

, ,    ,       (     -  ),     50-        ,   .    1  1.

----------


## RA4HTN

.  ,  :Razz:

----------


## RU4AX

1:4     -   ,     ,   .     .   :       8 .   20     .   35  -   1,2.        50      -  .        , 1    :

----------


## RL3FW

> 25         .
> 
>     .


          .

    Amidon 43   6-8  ,   8   RG-142.   .

----------


## UN8FR

, , .       .
 40x25x15.     40,  100u.
       .
    : 040S 77083-A7. ,      .
  .

PS:     .    60u.    ?

----------


## 240

> ?  ...


   ? .

----------


## UN8FR

> 0.081 /.  28    ""   3        6 ,   3.5  17 . ?


  5 .   ~2.4.      30.
    , - ,     :Smile: 
  .        ?

----------


## 3

*UN8FR*,       :Embarassed:    ,      -,           :Smile:    "" ( ( )  ), ,     :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 3

*UN8FR*, T90-26 -  22.914.09.53, ~=70--80,    0.070 ,    -    ,        ,    :Sad:

----------


## 3

*UN8FR*, ,  1:1  -             .  1:1  50 .       50-  ,     5   ,     50         ,       .

----------


## Oleg 9

> , , .       .
>  40x25x15.     40,  100u.
>        .
>     : 040S 77083-A7


 *Kool Mu* , - .   : http://www.mag-inc.com/products/powd...aterial-curves

----------

LY1SD

----------


## 2009

> ,


   ,        -        !

----------


## 3

> ..  150, 18  ..


     !                     .       ~9 ,   ,     .          ""  --   ~8  ~25         `42 ,   ~15  --     50 ,       (50*42) = 45.8   :Smile:

----------



----------


## UN8FR

.
  2    (,   ).
 30       12.3. !

----------


## IG_58

,   ,    ,    :

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Serg

*UN8FR*,    u0=10.

----------

> .   : http://vk6ysf.com/balun_1-1.htm


    -  !

----------

> RG-213U     150, 18  .


      ...

----------


## mtrx

Aliexpress ,            ,

----------


## 2009

*Suh*,
   ""
          ... 
  ...
 ""        . ::::

----------


## Suh

2009
.   .
 Ũ       (BAL  UNBAL).
      ?

----------


## Valery12

> 1000


     ?
   -    ?

----------


## Valery12

> ,        ,


      ! 
      "  " .

,        ,   ,      :Smile: 
,   ,    "".

----------


## Valery12

> ,     ...      ""


          .
  ,      ?

P.S.
,     :
"...   .
1.   .
2.  .
     . Amidon, 30,      ().
*       1000*

----------


## Valery12

> - .   ,   .


  ,           ?

----------

UN8FR

----------


## 3

> ..          ?..


   (  --  )   ,     ,     ,   ,       .         .

----------

Valery12, 2009

----------


## 3

> ..     ,  " "..


       ,        .         (  )  :Smile:   -            :Very Happy:

----------


## ua3ahm

*3*,
         - ?

----------


## 3

> ..  -   ,     "  "..


    -     " ",    ,   ,  /     :Smile:

----------

Valery12

----------


## Suh

.
       (  )   .
-   
-  
-  ( 1,6.30 )
-   
- 
- 
 .

     . .

----------


## Suh

R1 ?
R2 ?
Z ?
 ?
 ?

 ,  .

  .

R1
R2




 Z
  .

----------


## Valery12

> "    ",   "":


, ""    :Smile: 
 ,   ""         .

----------

Suh, Valery12, 2009

----------


## 3

*Valery12*,  *24 *         ,         -  ,        ,          :Smile:

----------

Valery12

----------


## UN8FR

1:1.    . ,   17! 4  RG-316   4 ,   ,   FT240-43.
   ,       !  :Laughing: 
 "" -  .    7-9.    25  .
      MFJ-264 -  100   ,       :Smile: 
   -   , .  .

PS:      4:1,     RG-316  FT240-43.

----------


## Valery12

> ,


,      .
      ?

----------


## Valery12

> 


   ,  ""    .
    ?

----------


## Valery12

> =   .


    .
  .
**?

----------

Valery12

----------


## 3

*UN8FR*,   ,    ,               (. . ( ))  :Smile:

----------


## 3

*UN8FR*,     100       50-  ,     ,   .

----------


## 3

*UN8FR*, 


> !


 :Smile:     ,        .           !   , ,   ,        .
      ,     (/).      ""  10 (.    * 50- *    500 ,        1.8 :
*L[]=RL[]/(2*pi*F[])* L=500/(2*3.14*1.8)=~44 .

----------

UN8FR

----------


## 3

*240*,  ,          :Very Happy:

----------


## 3

*UN8FR*,   43 =~800,    ,      ,       :Super: 




> 3000?


         ,   ,   1300--1500,       (     ,   ).

----------


## UA3GUX

> 31-


     61 ,       .

----------


## 3

*UA3GUX*,   61   125,     ,        100,    ,      :Smile:

----------


## UN8FR

,        ?
      -   ,    . ?
       .   .
  1:1:        .
          ,     30-40.
   .                 .    .
 :Smile: 

http://www.cqham.ru/ant35.htm
  !  ?
   2000  .   (    35).   .
      3-4.      22 ( 80-).
  .
     .

----------


## UN8FR

,  .
   ,       ,  1:1.
 ,    ,   .
       .

----------

> 


   ! :Crazy:

----------


## 240

-    .      -   .

----------

lado, UN8FR

----------


## 3



----------


## Vytas

> 1:1.


http://www.dg0sa.de/    -->  Balune

----------

rw6hkf, UN8FR

----------

> ,


    .

----------


## Valery12

*UN8FR

*   -330  :Smile: 
  "",     - , .
 =1,  .
( ,    ,       :Smile: )

----------


## Valery12

> 


 !

  -330,     ,    .
  ,       MFJ-209.
(  "")

 ...
           ,    .
   ""   ,     -330     " ".  :Smile: 

    ,  ,   " ".

----------

http://translate.googleusercontent.c...6sxtiHOBxVE3ig

----------


## 3

> ..     42,5 ..


 ,     (33.4 ),   10 ,       :Smile:       ,      25   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 3

*UA3GUX*,        ,   --    ,  --     ,   10        :Very Happy:

----------

> 2000  .


   ....    !
 ,  .   ...
       ( )
... .
,  .
          ?
  !       .
     1,3    500 
 !
      .
 3- .   ... ?
  ,      
      !
    .
    . 
    ,   
.... .
  .
   :    ,    ?
    .
   ..  .
 ,  ,      
     ,  
  .... :Crazy: 
 ,   ,    .

----------


## rx4cd

,    ?

----------

> ,    ?        .


   ?
  .

----------


## UN8FR

> !


 !    ,       .
    .   .     .

----------

UA3GUX,

----------

> ,       .


     ?
 ::::

----------


## Valery12

> Mini-whip    20


  ""   ,    :Smile:

----------


## UN8FR

> Mini-whip    ?:-)


,    ,    .
      .   .
      .   /.  160-80-40   .
   , .

----------

RA4HTN

----------


## Valery12

> .


    ,   ""   ?

----------


## Valery12

> .


  :Smile:

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Valery12

> 


,    :Smile:  
     :

"...  ,   MiniWhip      ,     ,     .    :        ,  ,               .      -  ,    ,    ,       ..."

----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVVCbaRAUWk

 RG-213 U.

 6 ., .. 152,4.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLAIXXh_BQ8

FT-140-43

----------

> 8 ,  28 , 25   " "


  ....
      A3S,  8 ,   
.

----------


## UN8FR

http://www.karinya.net/g3txq/chokes/
FT240-31. 17  RG-58       .
43-     .

----------


## UN8FR

> ,     ?


,      :Smile:

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Valery12

> ,


    ""    .
      .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## 240

> .


 ,      -    .         ,      .      .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Valery12

> ,


,    .
   ,     ?




> ,


,    .
   ,     ?





> 17  RG-58  FT240-43   ?


 ! 
(    )
    .

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> ,


,   ,   ""  :Smile: 
         (  )   .

 :Smile:

----------

Valery12,

----------


## Valery12

> 17  RG-58  FT240-43 - ~293.


,  ""    :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> Fire-rite FT240-31


,   .
   " ",     :Smile:

----------


## 3

*Valery12*,         (" ").          .      ,          ,         .   ,  ,  .
   !
    (   -0.18),    (     D=70 )    ( ).  92 ,   ~700 ,     14--15   65 .    ,     -330.         5--300 ,     . 
     .   ,  ?

----------

> .


 ( )  ,    ... .
    ( ).
     .
  .. (  )     .
 .
,   :      ?




> ,  ?


,    ,  ...
     L,   .
    2,3 .   ,
   .
  ?
   -  DL2KQ.
  ...
 :Embarassed:

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,          ,         .   ,  ,


  .       18 .     ,     4,5 .    9 . ,   . 


*  7 ():*




> L,   .


     (   )  L,    R   .   R      .

----------


## 3

*Vlad UR 4 III*,   ""      ?  ,   ? (  27 )

----------


## 3

> !


      !  :Very Happy:

----------



----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> Vlad UR 4 III,   ""      ?  ,   ? (  27 )


-,        ,   .    .
-,      :    ,  .        .
 ,    ,  .




> ,  !


   ?

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

*240  
*        ?
          .

----------


## Valery12

> ?


  - " "  13            " ".
 .
  ?
 .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## 3

**,        ,   ()                ,  ,  --        .

----------


## 3

*Valery12*,   "  ",  "  ",  "   "   :Very Happy:

----------


## Valery12

> "  ",  "  ",  "   "


  - .
(   )

     ,      .

----------


## Valery12

> ,  " " .   ,   ,     .


.
    " ",  .
 :Smile: 
 ""  ""    .

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> "  ",  "   ".


    -    .

----------



----------


## ra6foo

> (  .) - ...


  -   ?
         .

 ,      -,
 ,    .

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,         ,    R, C, L, ,         .         .          .      ,  " " .


   .       ?     .
       ?
!


*  12 ():*




> , ,  ( ,  )   "  ",  "   ".


                 .      .

----------


## Valery12

> ?


,   !
    ,    "  "     :Smile: 
(        :Smile: )

----------


## ra6foo

> 


-, "".   ? 
       ,    "".
    ,    ,
 ,       " "
       ....      ?

----------

ra6foo

  (   )  .
 ,      RG-213,  
14  21 , 2- ,   11 
   4.25 ,  107    3730 .

FT 250-43, 8   RG-58.
  Rs  2 .
 .

----------

**

              ,     .    ,    ()    .   ,     ,  -,       -                   . 
      (     .      ,            ,         ,               .


http://www.karinya.net/g3txq/chokes/#measurement

     ?
 -     14  21  .
 ,  .
   .
      2- 
400, 100. 8   -50-2-21.

     ...
   ?

----------


## UN8FR

()           ,     .
     !

----------


## UN8FR

> ,   .
> ....!


.
,        : http://www.karinya.net/g3txq/baluns/basic/index.php
 pdf',   .

----------



----------


## UA4IM

.     ,  .     -   .

----------


## UN8FR

Inverted-V 80-40  1:1  : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/K-50M...127037069.html
      .     40 .
     /  /  :Smile: 
    ,   .

----------


## 3

**,      6- ,    , . .     61       0.13 ,       .

----------



----------


## UN8FR

> ,      ?


  .   voltage balun,    .      .
  FT240-31  .  60 , RG58, 17 .

----------


## R6LCF

> !
>       !     .
>    -   !


    .
     IV 40/80  ,   ,          ,  ,  .  !

----------


## UN8FR

,    ,  :(
 40  ,   80-   .
   delta  .
  : , , .  ,  ...
      -  .

----------


## UN8FR

> .
>  ""      .


  ,    .    -      .
        .
       .     .

----------


## UN8FR

> ,     ?


        - .     :Sad:

----------

http://radial.ru/catalog/accessories/baluns/       ?         . !

----------



----------


## 3

*R6LCF*,  !  -!            20-   :Shocked:   , ,    ,      ,   :
*.    , *  :Sad:

----------



----------

> 20-


 ,            .








> .*!*

----------



----------


## RL3FW

F6AIX        ,    :
*La bible des Baluns et des Sym&#233;triseurs par F6AIX (Mai 2012).

*http://www.f1nqp.fr/articles.php?lng...=450&tconfig=0
 pdf,    . .

----------

rw6hkf,

----------


## UA6AP

*R6LCF*,           ,                ?   -  ?

----------

Veka

----------


## rw6hkf

> .
>       .
>       , -  
>     !


  ,       -  .        ,    .

----------


## R6LCF

> 90,    .


                 ,    .
   ,      ,   IV      ()      .    :http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-38.htm
  ,     .   ,     .     ,   1.0.    1.0     50     ,   ,    ,  100,        300  .         .
     (    12)          IV.      (,)   .      . !

----------


## Dimitrii

> ?     !


994    -    8  1600 
         .
  .

----------


## Dimitrii

> ,    ?    ?     ?


- .
  -    ,     ,

----------


## UN8FR

voltage .    ( )  FT240-31      ,    :Shocked: 
  2000      .       ?

----------


## UN8FR

.   FT240    .     .

----------


## EW3MM

> RG-316, 10      ,  FT240-43.


   RG316 10   FT240-*61* - =1, =0  1  30 .

----------


## UN8FR

> . .    1:1.     160      =800  5--6 .


    balundesigns  ...         .
 160    ,     1.  ?

----------

> 240-61


 -  !
  19 .. .

----------

? 1:4, 1:6  1:9.     "",    ? !

----------

UN8FR

----------


## UN8FR

RG-58. 6 .   ~50.
 1.8, 24  28  = 1.1  100 .  28.5-30 = 1.2.     = 1.
 .

   ,     /.      ...
    FT240-31.    500  ::::

----------



----------

, .      .          ,    .

----------


## Serg

> / VP2E?


  .
   ,  1/4      .

----------


## Serg

.

----------


## UA5O

> ,  1/4      .


  ,    ,       ,        ,      .. .

----------


## 3

*redd,*    50:200   :Smile:

----------


## EW3MM

> 


 ? , ,        ,       2...3 .
    - -  5/15/25 .   ,  inv L,   .
      ???

----------


## UN8FR

. 11 .
    : https://world.taobao.com/item/18335799941.htm - Google   .
 !  1:1, 1:4, 1:9 -    2  30.     .
       .
  NXO-100, . 100    .
      ,    . 1 .  ebay   :Smile: 
 : http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-15MHz-Ni...-/181974736079

----------

Valery12

----------


## UT1LW

*UN8FR*,  ,   .

----------


## UN8FR

1:9.      :::: 
 1:9    .  1:9      .
     - 450  4   .    .
  ,       :Smile: 
 1:4  .

----------

3

----------

DARKSTAR

----------


## DARKSTAR

> 1:9.


    .   .
           :
- ,
- .

----------

DARKSTAR

----------


## DARKSTAR

:Razz: 
    400   -    .  ?
  -  .
,        -      742     3-28.      !

----------

UN8FR

----------

DARKSTAR

----------


## 240

> 


        .       .        9 .   .           .

----------

DARKSTAR

----------

DARKSTAR

----------


## 240

> 742     3-28.      !


 ...          .     .

----------

DARKSTAR

----------


## 2009

... .
   ,       30.
    470...     ,      .
  . ,     (  ),     ...  !

       (  ) ,        ,      ...
  ,         .

  ...   .   1.00   51...
  .

----------

DARKSTAR

----------


## 3

*UN8FR*,   -   -  


> ,    .


  :Very Happy:

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UN8FR

:Smile: 
  .     ...
    50:112.  .
    10  . AA-330M  ,   SWR-1 .
 30     +30.

----------

ua4sz

----------


## 3

> ..     ..


 -         =4  :Rolling Eyes: 



> ..


  !      :Smile:           ,     . (     Web- --         cadr#.jpg )

----------


## 3

> ""      50 .      .


     ?

----------

LY1SD

----------


## redd



----------


## redd

,  ,    )

----------


## Veka

> ?


     ,    "2"     ( , u=10).

----------

LY1SD

----------


## redd



----------


## redd

....
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=30194  4999942003&set=a.331  948083608361&type=3&  theater

          )

----------

Alex_54

----------


## IG_58

> ,    "2"     ( , u=10).


      .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UT1LW

> .


     130-2.   . :Smile:

----------

LY1SD

----------


## R7AB

,    ,       ,       .    5 +- 2.

----------


## RL3FW

> , !    
>    :


     ?

----------


## R7AB

,          ?

----------


## HAZ

> ...        ?


 ""      .     (  ,    -     ),     .   F9FT.    ...

----------


## R0SBD

,    mfj-929,   1,5 **2,  .       ,       .    ,    .         ,    180    ,    ?..   ,    ,  120 ,        .  -           ,    ..          ..         ,  -   ,  .

----------


## 3

*Integral*,***  1:4   .       ?    12  16   .      .   ?

----------


## R0SBD

> 4Z5KY          .        /  .


,    .       11 ,      .        ,   ,   36   .     ,  ,    .            40,  50 ,     23,   15 ,             L-C ,          : http://www.mods-ham.com/24_Koppler-T.../LD_Frame.html   ,   ,               2  30 ,   ..    ..

----------

Vlad UR 4 III

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,  ,     ,      .      .


 !!!


*  19 ():*




> 2  30 ,   ..    ..


  ,   ..   .                .  ..     ,         . ..    .  .    -    .  160 ,  10 .    . ,    .
,  ,   .

  ..         .        .

----------


## 3

** ,  Excel    ,    (    )   :Smile:

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,      ?


   ,  .  , .    .
       .    ,  .      .           ..        ,    ,      .



> ,    mfj-929,   1,5 **2,  .       ,       .    ,    .


      .

----------


## 3

** ,  ,    :Embarassed:   --    .
   ,  :

----------


## 3

?       .

----------


## R0SBD

> 


  -           40 .  ,  - . ..           . ,   -  ,           .  ,  ,  .
      ?     ,  ,      ,      ,   - .       (..)   ?..

----------

LY3SR

----------


## R0SBD

,    .    .      ,     ..

----------



----------


## R0SBD

,  : http://www.dj0ip.de/balun-stuff/tuner-baluns/     .        : http://www.w8ji.com/tuner_baluns.htm (  , , ,     ,    -   ).    ,        ,   : http://www.dj0ip.de/balun-stuff/1-vs-2-core-baluns/  ( http://www.dj0ip.de/balun-stuff/bad-baluns/ ),     .. -  ..

----------



----------


## R0SBD

180  -. ..  ,      " ".             ,        (),  -   (      ,  ).             ,      - .      ,        ...
PS  ,     ,  .      ,      .      - mfj-929,    ,   -  ...

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

""  .     10   ,       " ",   .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Espresso

*R0SBD*, 
 ?

----------

SAM

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,    ,   , ...


       .
       .         .       .

----------


## RADIO-2015

,          

    84   .  80      . 
 84        ?

----------


## 3

*RADIO-2015*,   ,       . ,     ,        ,       .

----------


## 3

*RADIO-2015*,    ,  ,        80-,     (100+-j*) ,  50  300 .     MMANA,        ,     .

----------

> ,        ,    .


,       ** ?    .
   ,  **    .           .  .
  .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

? 
!    ,  ,   ,       . ,     ,              -.

----------

> 


   "   UR4III",    ,    .

       : .....   .

----------

LY1SD

----------

> 


 "", 2005,  11, . 66-67

----------

LY1SD

----------

LY1SD, UA6LPN

----------


## RADIO-2015

,       6    -       28 ,     ,     .

----------


## R0SBD

> .         .       .


   ,     ,    : http://eznec.com/misc/ibalun.txt




> ""    ,              ,        "".


     (-),   ,    (  ).      ,  .        ()    , ,  ,    ..   -   ,     .        .   ,    .    .     ,      ,      .  - ..
     :  500      200 ( ),      .      .    =1.        ,       180     .    2   30 .     ,   .     (http://www.w8ji.com/tuner_baluns.htm) ,         ?

----------


## UD0CAJ

*RADIO-2015*,  ~81     (  6)     ( 3).    .   (  -143)    .   ,   80  10  .  QRP .   FT-817       .     -      :Smile:

----------


## UD0CAJ

> - ?


 .        -143  .     1:1.  3  ( )      6   .   -  3   -    .             -  -      .

        -    5 .    .      .    -  -    : BNC, TNC  UHF.
 :Smile:

----------

UA6LPN

----------


## RV3MP

> ...


    .
 :
http://forum.qrz.ru/5-antennomaniya/...tuatsii-9.html

----------

UA6LPN

----------


## R0SBD

UD0CAJ,   ,     : http://cq-dx.ru/articles/antenna/26       ,      ,   ,      :

----------


## UD0CAJ

> UD0CAJ



   ...

----------

,           .    ,   .       ,  ""    ,         .     .

----------

, .  ,    , ... .... 
**   -( -,     )   . ,   ,  -140     . !

----------


## HamSWL

,  GP  13 ,     ,
  ,     ,    ,       ?
  ?       ...

----------

HamSWL

----------


## HamSWL

> ,   .


    ?

----------


## UT1LW

*HamSWL*, : dl2kq-eu1tt.

----------


## HAZ

> --   .


     ,     ...       ? :Rolling Eyes: 
     ,         ,        ,    19 ... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ES1BA

> ...    .  100% . ...   ...   . .  400


 ? ?

----------

HAZ

----------


## R2F-010-KA

> ""  ""?


       .     ""  ""?   




> ,


          ?         . 




> ?


   .        ""  ""  ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UT1LW

?

----------


## R2F-010-KA

> "   ",    , .


    , ,       .        ... ,   ()   ().      ""    -?

       ,     ,       ,     . ,     *    (Riecke Carl Viktor Eduard)*  1901 ,   ,     ,           ,    ,       .      . ,                   ,     .    ,          .              ...

      ...

----------


## UR5ZQV

*



 UR5ZQV  
 ""  ""
,          ()    ""  .
			
		

Oleg 9*, , .   ,  ,     (,   ,  ,    ,    ,   ,  , ,   ,   3   ..). .    ""  .

----------


## Gena-lab

,      ,        "  ",  4     .  , ""  - ...       ,   -.     , "  "       .
       -  , 
1)    /,  , 
2)     . 
 " "      ,      2000,   400-600.
   50 c D=4 (   )    "" -      2     ( 1:4  200 )       3  ( 1:6  300).   -  - ,  - ..,   ,      .      28189.        ,  .  .    1-42  ,         ( ),   -    ?      ,    ,    .  :Sad:      200   100  -  .   -30,    1,2.    -    ,    ,       .   -      ,    ?       "".      30       2-  50    ,    ,   -   ,   ,     ,       "",   .

----------


## Gena-lab

> .  -1,2    ?


,    30,   30 ,      3-    30-,   ,      ,      0,5  200  300 .   , .

----------


## Gena-lab

> ??


     ,      , 2   ,        2   ..

----------


## 3

> 28189


  :Smile:  
     --            .    ** = 400--600   ,    .

----------


## RL1L

*Gena-lab*,
       ,     200   ,     1:4.     :       (),          ,   200/200 , ..           .       .

----------


## UT1LW

*RL1L*,   .  ?   ,    .   . ?  .

----------


## RL1L

*alex_m*,
 -,   ,     ,        ...       .        ,       200   ,     .      ,    , ..    ( ) ,         2 ,       .        ,    ,    1:4        ,            ,    ( ,    ..).             ,        , ..    2-3   .

----------


## UT1LW

,   .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Gena-lab*,
1.""   "- -".
2.     ,   " ",   .
3.      ( 1:4  .)         .
4.     ,          , , . ,  ...
5."",   ,         ,    "" .
6. ,    (   ),    .
7.   "",  150,       8160, 400, 300/75  200/50 ,  .     . .  .  160.    ,        ,     ,    "" QTH    .

----------


## 240

> --  ?


  ,      :Razz: ,   ,       ,         .
      .
             .
  , -    . :Razz:

----------


## 3

,  ,    ! (        :Smile:  )

----------


## alex_m

*Suh*, - ,         , ..  ,  .

----------


## alex_m

*RL1L*,  ADT4-1   2 ,   0.5      . 
   -  ?
     ADT4-1WT,  ...

----------

> ....
> 5."",   ,...


    ?   :Smile: 

  ""  100 .  1:4 .
   .
         "  "?

----------


## UA3GUX

> ,  ,  ,  .


     ,     .          1,5- 30       5000.      500-600       ,         .20       .400-600,       ,    .        600.

----------


## UA3GUX

> (   ) --


   , , .

*  12 ():*




> (    ) --     ,       "" , . .        ;


     . ??      ??

----------

""         .
   ?.      ?
    ?
  () ?

----------


## UT1LW

** ,  15., 3 - 15.    1,1  1,9.

----------

UT1LW

----------


## UT1LW

*RL1L*,    2.    2.       .   .

----------

UY5VD

----------


## 3

> ..            ..


  ,        :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 
*UA4NE* ​  ,       :Sad:   :Smile:

----------

long

----------


## UT1LW

*RL1L*, . . , .

----------


## Gena-lab

> Gena-lab,
> 1.""  .....  ..


,     1667   167? 
   ,        ,   ... 
   -         ""        -       ?.  :  50  -  - "", ...    .

----------

RL1L

----------


## UT1LW

*Integral*,  -      ,       .  -                 .   .    ? 2-3   ..

----------

UT1LW

----------


## UT1LW

** , ,   ,        ,   "  ".    - .

----------

UT1LW

----------


## 240

> ,   .


 ,   ,  ,    . 
    : " "  "    ".
  .    .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

> 1:4


, ,      .

----------

UT1LW

----------


## UT1LW

*RL1L*,   !

----------

RL1L, UT1LW

----------


## UT1LW

** ,    ?

----------

UT1LW

----------


## RL1L

,     "",    ,  ,        .     .        (   ),      ,   "" .       ,      ,    ,   ,   ,   ,           .    ,   .   ,     .

----------

UT1LW, UT4UCM

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,    .  ,       80, 40, 30, 20, 17, 12  10:


 ,   ,     ,      ,             ... 
            .        ?   ,       ..  .        -   ,    ,  ,        .    ,    ,    ,     .  :Wink:        ,    ,          , ""  .     ,             ,       ...     "" ,   .        ,     20     , ,      300  ?

----------


## 3

*UT1LW*, ,      (  ). (,   ?)   ,  Rs     ,       ,  .     XL --     .

----------


## 3

*UT1LW*,               :Sad: 
     . ,          43.   ~=800.       600--1000      .
    ,         :Rolling Eyes:

----------

UT1LW

----------


## 3

*UT1LW*,  !

----------

UT1LW

----------

UA3GUX

----------


## UT1LW

*RL1L*,  ,   ( )    ,  ,   .

----------


## UT1LW

*RL1L*,       ,     50-2  30.

----------


## RL1L

,       ,     .         .   1,     ,     .

*  8 ():*

*UT1LW*, 
  30  50,   50          .       .

----------

UA3GUX, UY5VD

----------


## RL1L

*UT1LW*,
    ,   .
 ,    ,        .

----------


## 3

*UR5ZQV*,        :Smile:               -.      .

----------

Gena-lab

----------


## 3

*UT1LW*,   -- *  :Smile:  
P = I*U = I^2*R = U^2/R
    : 
Rc = 1/(2*Pi*F*C)   ,   ;
Q = 0.00000628*U^2*F*C,  Q [*], F [], C []
 100   30  :
Q >= 0.00000628*100^2*30*  C >= 1.9*C [*]
 ,    ""           ,        .

----------

Gena-lab, UT1LW

----------


## UN7CI

> .    1


        ,     ,    .  .

----------


## UT1LW

*UN7CI*,    .
*Gena-lab*,            15-1.

----------


## UA3GUX

> ,     .


   " ".    12, .  X-18  30 - -1,5.  - 6        50  ,  7     (         ),       2   .        .

----------

UT1LW

----------


## R4AAY

!     1:2 ( 16 1500),       NWT-7        100.   ,     1  20     1,2  1,4 ().    7.1    1,25.        ,         .     .    ?

----------

Radio__HAM

----------


## 3

*Eugene163*,    *balun* (*Bal*ance -- *Un*balance)       :Smile:  " "    :Rolling Eyes:

----------

Eugene163, LY3SR

----------


## UR5ZQV

*R4AAY*, 


> 1:2 ( 16 1500),       NWT-7        100.   ,


1. 1/2.25 ( .),  50/100     
2.    , ..  ,   .
3. 50/112.5  50/100   ,      . .


*Suh*, 


> -  .      .


  ""        .

----------


## R4AAY

*UR5ZQV*,  ...      ?        ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## DL8RCB

> ?


  ""  ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*R4AAY*, 


> ...      ?        ?


1.    (   )    .     ,   , ,   .
2..                ,     .

*  5 ():*

*Suh*, 


> . ,    ""   .


 ,  ""       ""   ,     ,  ?

*R4AAY*, 


> *DL8RCB*_  ""  ?
> 
> _
> 
>   .


  ,         100  ,     .

----------


## R0SBD

> (   )    .     ,   , ,


   .     1   32  ,  300 (  ,   290: http://www.cqham.ru/Amidon_Ferrite_Cores.htm  material K ),  10 .     (  -   5)    8  -      .       100 ,    112,5 ,          10   ,   .         112,5   .  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...0&d=1548745838
      100 ( ,    ),        ,     100,    50- .
     ,      ,  .        ,   .        ,   .  ..         .     ,     -,     -     100 ...         ,  , 400,      ...      50  600 ( ) ,       ...

----------

UR5ZQV, UY5VD

----------


## R4AAY

.            1.

----------

RL1L

----------


## 3

"**"   ,          .  "**"      :Smile:

----------

LY3SR

----------


## UR5ZQV

*R4AAY*, 


> ?


   ,  ,   , . ,  75.     (   ),   - .         100 .  .

*R4AAY*, 


> 1.


  ",  !",  , , ,   .        .

----------

_vrn

----------

18650

----------


## R4AAY

> ,   ,       ,    50  100.       ,     ?


,      .       ?

----------


## R4AAY

> 1:1 50   50,      .    "  ".


    ,       .       50   40.             7 (  )     ( 3-4  ),    .              100.
   .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UN8FR*, 


> 31- ,        (RG-58) .        .


??? ,  ,         .

*  17 ():*

*R4AAY*, 


> 50   40.             7 (  )     ( 3-4  ),    .              100.


  "".        "".  100            (         ),    .        ,    .    ""  ,  75  ,     .       .    ,        (  )    ,      ,  " 50    100 ",      .

----------

R9UAK

----------


## UN8FR

> *UN8FR*, ??? ,  ,         .


,   .

----------

UD0CAJ, UR5ZQV

----------


## UN8FR

1:9   FT82-43.  7 ,   .

  

    ...
      1:9.
 2000,     .
      400-600 -   ,  .
  NXO-100 -  .

    ?
 -  470      :Smile:

----------

R9UAK,

----------

UT4UCM, , ,    .
    .

----------

UT4UCM.   ,        ,  .   ,  miniNVA.  160  20   1,2,  28   1,5.     ...   :   , .   ...

----------


## UN8FR

> ,  .       ( ,    ..)


.  6 ,  0.51.      .
SWR  160  1.2.  30 - 1.5.  SWR  40-, 1.02.

   .



PS:   - 8.

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## RL1L

*UN8GEQ*, 
     ?

*  5 ():*

*UN8FR*, 
    ,      ,   , .. 50     20-40 ,        .

----------


## UN8FR

> ,      ,   , .. 50     20-40 ,        .


 1:9   ,  .  .
    ,    .       .

----------


## UN8FR

> ,           ?


.   -  - .      ...

----------


## UN8FR

,      ...

   .  : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32599962249.html
. 12  - 440 . 2000 .    ,    ...



  : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32269414336.htm
   300.



 .

----------

UN8GEQ, UY5VD

----------


## UN8FR

1:9     300.   1 - 1.6.  30 - 1.78.   5 - 1.02.
  ,     :Smile:

----------


## UN8FR

1:9   .       ?   1:16?

        300,  RG316, 20 .
  11   11.  .     .
    ,    10.



 100    .  -  .
      ,   .

----------


## UN8FR

NXO-100. : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32965356569.html
 ...

----------

UN8FR

----------


## UN8FR

.     300 (20  RG316),    FT240-43 (17  RG58).
 ,   900.       -  W3DZZ.
             +20.        8- .
    FT240-43  .      -   .
    2 .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UN8FR

> ,       ,     .


 . ,  17  RG58  FT240-31 -    .

----------


## UN8FR

.
           1/4    .     !

----------


## UN8FR

W3DZZ   .   8  RG-58  FT240-31   .
       .       .  ,   ...

----------


## RL1L

*UN8FR*,
   ,    1:1     .         ,       ,              ,           ,        .     .

----------

UN8FR

----------


## RL1L

,     ,      ,  ,    .       ,       ,    .        ,          ,    Appcad   50  ,       .

----------

UN8FR

----------


## UN8FR

> ,,,


     ?   .




> 


     RG-142, ...    ,    .

----------


## UN8FR

50,        .    .    100  .      ,    .
   112 ,  200 (1:4).

----------

Neymeka

----------

UN8FR

----------


## RL1L

> RG-142, ...    ,    .


     ,    ,   .    ,   ,    .

----------

UN8FR

----------

UN8FR

----------


## UN8FR

43- . 14x6.4x29.      6.     43-   ,   .
   .          160.   80-  .
  4  .     .

----------


## RL1L

*UN8FR*, 
     ,   3 ,  43 ,  4-        80  10   . 
  ""  ,       .   ,    .
    1:4   ,    .

----------


## UN8FR

18,  25.     ,     .
   1000.      Samsung .
    2   RG-142,  .   25. ,    .
   ,     .
 : 1 - 1.43. 1.87 - 1.26.   7.3 - 1.18.  14 - 1.24.  30 - 1.47.




> " 31",   .


    ,   : https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-X-Fair-ri...c/303229728819
   10   .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## 3

*RL1L*,       -  ,    ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RL1L*,    ,    ,      "".

----------

UA3GUX

----------

RL1L

----------


## UA3GUX

,          1,2.                   :Razz: .

----------

long, UR5ZQV

----------

UN8FR, UR5ZQV, UT4UCM

----------


## UN8FR

> 31  1500.


    2000...  ?  :Smile:

----------


## UN8FR

.    43- , 4 .    - 14. ?
   ,      .

----------

UN8FR

----------


## UA3GUX

> ,   !


 ??? :Razz: 




> ,    .


       ???

----------


## RL1L

*UA3GUX*, 
, .   .

----------

RL1L

----------


## UT4UCM

.

----------

long, UN8FR, UR5ZQV, UT4UCM

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UN8FR*, 


> 


""    " ".      ,    .  .  "    ,   " ,    (   ),   /,          .   .

*  27 ():*

*R0SBD*,   (     ). 1500    .     .  ,   ,   . , ,   .

----------

UA3GUX

----------

RL1L

----------


## Suh

,   (  )  U-.
     .     :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RL1L

145 ,    .  ,   ,  14       ,  5    4 .   - ,  .  70   ,   9. 
 70       .         ,   15-20      ,      70 .    ,    ,                      .

----------

UN8FR

----------


## UN8FR

12    2631101902, .
  ,   - 26. .
   - 12,   160     .   1?
2631101902   - 13.8.       ...

----------

UN8FR

----------


## UN8FR

2631101902.



   43- ,   .

----------


## UN8FR

43-    ,        ...   .  .

  2631101902    . 26  700    .        1.5  2- .
   , .         ,   .       .
 2      1...

----------


## UN8FR

,   ,   300-400   .

,      2000, : 45x28x8.       .   ?

  

 4    .

----------


## 18650

-  ,   -...

----------


## 240

.  ,  .

----------

RL1L

----------


## UN3L

> .  160-40  ,    30   -   . ,  20- - 1.4.


 ?      ?  ?    ?     ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UN3L*,     ,  ,  ,     ,     ,       ,    .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RL1L

.  ,    , ,  ,           .

----------


## UN8FR

.  .       1:1,   ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZXSH-NhKSI

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UT1LW

*UN8FR*,      .  -   .   .    .

----------


## UN8FR

10    NXO-100,      ...
  ?  .

----------


## UN8FR

300,  31x19x8,  .   1:9.  ,  .
      ?
     450 ...
  50 ?      ,     ...

----------

UT1LW

----------


## UN8FR

1:1     50?      ?

----------


## 3

> ..      ?..


              (   ).
              -- 80 /   .     =Pi*(31+19)/2=~78.5  = 0.0785 .       
Imax=80*0.0785=6.28 A
    10 ,      0.628 .    23 .   RL   3.5   506 .    3.5 
 Umax = Imax*RL= 0.628*506 = 317  ( )  *224*   .
    50- ,    1000 
         ,        .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*3*,     ,    . , ,  ,  ,     ,   /.
          .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*3*,         " , , -    , -  -  !:(),   ,   .    .
:         ( 2- )   ,    ,    ,   :(.

----------


## ua3ahm

> ?


  ,?           .      .

----------



----------


## IG_58

> " , , -    , -  -  !:()


 ,        .    ,     ,     ,   .   ? , ...

----------


## UN8FR

( )  ** .
       ,   ...      :(

----------

IG_58, RV4AI, Sergey, rw6hkf, Suh

----------


## Suh

,     ...
    .
, ,   ,   Z,
  . .    .
   ,   .... :Sad:

----------

UT1LW

----------


## Eugene163

... -
 ,       !



> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...1JrX  FNfJwNHeoG


  1 ,    ???

----------


## UR5VFT

> ,


 - ..
 - http://cqmrk.ru/articles/63.html

----------



----------


## UA3LEE

(14 ,    .2-  ,+""      )- -QRM ...     , -400   .. -  .. ,    (19*28)  2-  ,  - .  ~ 1  30,  ( 50  200)

----------


## bashlykow

,
 *BN-43-7051
  1:1  ,
     .
: 43 : u=850
: 28,7 x 28,7 x 14,25

       80 ,
   21 .*

     ,

----------


## UY5VD

,        ?

----------

UY5VD

----------


## RL1L

.

----------

EW3KO, UY5VD

----------


## RN3GP

> .


 ,    ()    ,   -200-2      .



> 43


 FB-43 Application Freq Range RFI Suppression 5 - 500 MHz
T200-2 Optimum Resonant Circuit Range for highest Q and lowest core loss 250 KHz - 10 MHz

http://www.ra4a.ru/publ/ferrity_firmy_amidon/8-1-0-1048

----------

RA1AFS, UY5VD

----------

UY5VD

----------


## RL1L

,     , ..   ,  , ,   ..       ,          .         ,      .

----------

NiKholya, RN3GP, Suh, UY5VD

----------

RN3GP, UY5VD

----------


## RL1L

,    .   .  () 4:1 (50/200 ),  -     .

----------

UY5VD

----------


## UN8FR

G3TXQ         .  ,   .
   : https://web.archive.org/web/20201005.../g3txq/chokes/

----------

UT4UCM, UY5VD

----------


## Isaev

?

----------

UY5VD

----------


## RL1L

*zlodei001*,
 ,     .    ,         .

----------


## AMS

*zlodei001*, 
           .
    1:4    .
http://lz2zk.bfra.bg/antennas/page120/index.html

----------


## _1976

,       2    144 ???

----------


## R3EC

> 2    144


  ,   : https://www.hammania.net/ant-vhf/steki-na-ukv.html

----------

_1976

----------

_1976

----------


## R2OM

> ,        /4 (   ).


  \2?
    - ((1   2  3  ..)+)  .

----------

